# As unbiased as possible...which one?



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

White 2010 Audi A3 Premium Plus S-Tronic Quattro with cold weather package, convenience package, and open-sky 
MSRP = $35,450 - has 3 year 36k bumper to bumper and NO free scheduled maintenance 
OR 
White 2010 Volvo S40 T5 AWD R-Design with full leather (not two tone cloth/leather), climate package, preferred package, xenons, and auto
MSRP = $35,350 - has 5 year 60k bumper to bumper AND free scheduled maintenance
Very similar cars. Both with AWD, xenons, moonroof, bluetooth,17" wheels, 4 doors, turbo, similar size, leather, climate control, EVERYTHING. 
Volvo has 27 more hp, 29 more lb/ft of torque and only weighs 20 lbs more. Volvo also has memory driver seat and power passenger seat, keyless drive, and adaptive (cornering) xenons.
With that info, what would you choose?


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: As unbiased as possible...which one? (06TornadoGTIPete)*

Have you driven both?


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

Actually...neither
I guess I just assumed both would/should drive AT LEAST as good as my GTI, which is fine by me because I like the way that drives.


----------



## BrillntRed06 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*

I would drive both as Bezor suggested and then make your decision. From personal experience, I like the inside detail and ergonomics of the Audi better than almost any car. You are also comparing a sedan with a hatchback; each will drive differently, handle better in certain situations, etc. I wasn't impressed with AWD system in Volvo's cars when I test drove them. I would choose the A3, but realize you can't come onto an A3 forum and expect to get an unbiased opinion.


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

The A3, because I don't like sedans.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

With 4 door hatchbacks, they look too much like station wagons at that point. The A3 looks good but the R-design looks WAY better IMO. Inside and out.


----------



## VUUR32 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*

Are you planning on mods??


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

No. MAYBE some cosmetic stuff like wheels and tint.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*

Maybe this helps.
















OR


















_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 8:44 AM 12-13-2009_


----------



## BrillntRed06 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*








I think the faux wood looks out of place, but it's your car. I prefer the interior of the A3 above to the volvo and the new A4 (pictured below) has an even better one.
or if you like sedans....










_Modified by BrillntRed06 at 8:45 AM 12/13/2009_


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

That interior is not what $35,000 gets you in an A3. That one has nav and you cant have two tone in the states. My picture above is closer (radio a bit different).
Also, I love the A4 but it would be about $5,000 more expensive then the S40, equally equipped, minus 5 year/60k bumper to bumper and free maintenance.


_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 8:53 AM 12-13-2009_


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (BrillntRed06)*

NOT FAUX WOOD AT ALL. Hope this helps. Note the layers visible on the side and the grain on the front. (this wood can be had in ANY Volvo from a base 2.5 S40 for $26k)


----------



## BrillntRed06 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*

so it really sounds like you have already made up your mind.......so why ask in the first place if you don't really have anything nice to say about the A3? And I merely grabbed a picture for reference, and I would hope that the interior is a little nicer than the one pictured about since my 2006 looks better.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (BrillntRed06)*

The last car we sold was a Volvo.
We were treated SO POORLY by the Volvo dealership that we SWORE we'd never buy another one... -That said, I did cross-shop the S30 when I bought the A3... for me it was all about the Audi.
I liked the control panel in the S30, which is very similar to the S40 above, except that the S40 implementation in wood (as shown above) looks like they just inserted a DVD remote control into a bent-plywood stacking chair...
























Anyhow, it's down to which YOU like.
-And I'd NEVER place other peoples' opinions over your own driving impressions, so you may want to arrange a couple of test-drives first and do some more homework.
Keith


----------



## CamboCoupe (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: As unbiased as possible...which one? (06TornadoGTIPete)*

The warranty on Audis are 4yr/50,000 for the new car limited warranty. You do get the first check up at 5k miles or one year for free, and you have the option to purchase Audi Care that covers maintenance for another 4 years or 45,000 miles for only $740 at the current price. 
Go drive them both and you will see why the A3 is superior. Take notice of the thin plastic hood that will simply shatter upon a crash and sevor anyhting in it's path on the s40. Take notice how flimsy the door hinges are and how the rubber molding around the door seals that insulate the sound from the interior can easily be pulled off on the s40. 
Audi is the top in quality and ergonomics. The s40 is based off of a Ford escort. Need I say more.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CamboCoupe* »_The s40 is based off of a Ford escort. Need I say more. 

Focus.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*

Why would you really bother with a used car. Assuming you have 35k to spend I would consider either a lightly used S60 or a used A4 Avant. If I had more time when I was buying my car i would have w/o question have picked up a lightly used car. 35 gets you a lot of car on the resale market. But if I had to choose from the above, I'd take the A3. The S40 is a low end car and you will constantly feel like you're in the cheapest volvo. The A3 has the same fit/finish as their higher end cars for the most part. Good luck.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

The A3 is based on a Golf.
The S40 is based on a Focus.
I like both cars equally but you get more with the Volvo for the same price AND it can't be mistaken for a station wagon.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_The A3 is based on a Golf.
The S40 is based on a Focus.
I like both cars equally but you get more with the Volvo for the same price AND it can't be mistaken for a station wagon.


Not true about the A3 being based on a Golf...The Golf is actually based off the A3


----------



## BrillntRed06 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
I like both cars equally but you get more with the Volvo for the same price AND it can't be mistaken for a station wagon.

If you don't like the look of the car, then why would you consider it as one of your two options? I used to own a subaru outback wagon, which is more of the old grandma station wagon when compared to an A3. If you haven't driven the A3 yet, I think you will change your mind about the station wagon feel after.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

I like the look of the car but could see how others would not. A Volvo sedan is universally liked rather than a 4-door hatchback (station wagon)


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_
Not true about the A3 being based on a Golf...The Golf is actually based off the A3 


Either way they share many more parts then a focus and S40.


----------



## BrillntRed06 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_I like the look of the car but could see how others would not. A Volvo sedan is universally liked rather than a 4-door hatchback (station wagon)

So are you buying the car for you or for other people? I also get a lot more positive comments from people about my A3 than I do with my A4. Not too many people in my area have an A3 and cars like the S40 and A4 are a dime a dozen.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_NOT FAUX WOOD AT ALL. Hope this helps. Note the layers visible on the side and the grain on the front. (this wood can be had in ANY Volvo from a base 2.5 S40 for $26k)








Now why did Volvo put that shifter right in the middle of that chair? If they moved it to a column shifter and made those buttons flat, they would have had a perfect 6 seater car. Althought it would have been a 5+1, given the last seat would be for a midget.
Anyway, if you get the Volvo, you end up with a slushbox. It might have paddle shifters, but its transmission is still operating on the boat propeller principle.


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_I like the look of the car but could see how others would not. A Volvo sedan is universally liked rather than a 4-door hatchback (station wagon)









The A3 is lower, shorter, has a shorter wheelbase, and less practical for large hauling than any "station wagon" I can think of. The Volvo XC70 and Audi A4 Avant, both universally recognized as good station wagons, have 110" wheelbases, vs. ~100" for the A3. That's almost a foot longer! The XC70 and A4 Avant also have about double the cargo space of the A3.
And no, Volvo sedans aren't universally liked. I think most of them are utterly forgettable, and I think there isn't any particularly good reason to get one of them over a modern Ford sedan. The extent to which I've seen people criticise Volvo's sat-nav system (here, on Autoblog, hell, even on Top Gear) would make me seriously consider buying anything but. 
I mean, shoot, why spend $35,000 on an S40 when you could spend the same money on a nicely-equipped 2010 Taurus?


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

*FV-QR*

It isn't an easy decision.
I would go out and drive both before I decide on ANYTHING.
IMO, I believe the Audi is the way to go. Because of :
-Exterior
-Interior
-Fun Factor
-The A3 Community on here








-And I haven't experienced Volvo's Service. But You know you'll be treated well with Audi.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (warren_s)*

suggest that people "might mistaken an A3 for a station wagon" one more time and I'm gonna start punching babies. 
The A3, especially when done up right, is a F-ing head-turner. Volvo is drab.
Oh, and one more thing. Audi doesn't even sell "station wagons"......they sell magnificently engineered avants. 








Go join a Volvo forum


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

^^
I take you have heard this before. A 4-door hatchback is nearly a station wagon. What is the difference? Calling it a hatchback is just a better way of saying station wagon. Just like a CUV is a tall minivan a 4-door hatchback is a short station wagon.
The reason the RS6 Avant is not sold here is because of peoples perception of station wagons. They are very 80's in the states. Same reason the M5 wagon and now E63 wagon aren't sold in the states.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PaliAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaliAudi* »_It isn't an easy decision.
I would go out and drive both before I decide on ANYTHING.
IMO, I believe the Audi is the way to go. Because of :
-Exterior
-Interior
-Fun Factor
-The A3 Community on here








-And I haven't experienced Volvo's Service. But You know you'll be treated well with Audi.

















Exterior - opinion
Interior - opinion
Fun factor - I will give you but I bet you haven't driven an S40
Audi service is AWFUL around here. I have heard nothing good about service. Same as with my VW. It is the same dealer.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

I think the S40 is a perfectly viable alternative to the A3. Besides the GTI, I cannot think of what else would compare to an A3. The S40 does have higher sales numbers here in the states. People perceive hatchbacks as cheap cars and people also perceive station wagons as an 80's mom car (Ferris Buellers mom had one)


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

Lets try it this way, since many of you seem to have your lips on Audis ass.
What would you compare the A3 to?


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (MachnickiA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MachnickiA3* »_suggest that people "might mistaken an A3 for a station wagon" one more time and I'm gonna start punching babies. 
The A3, especially when done up right, is a F-ing head-turner. Volvo is drab.
Oh, and one more thing. Audi doesn't even sell "station wagons"......they sell magnificently engineered avants. 
Go join a Volvo forum

It turns heads because people are wondering why a station wagon has 4-rings on the front of it.
They call them avants so they don't have to call them wagons.
Typical vortex/fortitude comment. "Go join a Volvo forum" Meaning, I only talk to people who believe in the exact same things as I do. I don't think it matters what car I was comparing to an A3, the owner of an A3 would never say anything else is better then what they chose.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*

People's perceptions are like ...holes, everyone has them.
Beginning with my GTI, then a Golf, and now a 4 door A3, I cannot think of a more versatile vehicle. With the modabliity of the 2.0T, I do not see how a Volvo compares.

A4>S40, but allas, you can save about 5k with S40.
Your asking us to compare a hatch to a sedan and we all drive hatch's. You drive a GTI, I think your trying to talk yourself into the Volvo because you cannot afford the A4.
No offense intended.
Good Luck


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

I am just getting away from hatchbacks. They are NOT versatile for me at all. I cant' even fit my groceries in the back without using the back seat. It is nice for putting my bike in there but for everyday use, it is awful. It becomes useful when you fold the seats but then I have a 2 seat car. Think of 4 people going away for the weekend. You cannot fit 4 people and 4 suitcases in a hatchback. You can in a sedan, even a small one like the S40.
Also, I said I would not be modding my car BUT I have seen S40's through out more than 400 WHP. An A3 cannot put down 400 hp at the wheels.
An A4 I like but would compare more with the upcoming S60 which sounds very promising. 


_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 6:00 PM 12-13-2009_


----------



## kirk180 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_
Not true about the A3 being based on a Golf...The Golf is actually based off the A3 


Really? This is exactly what I'm talking about... :facepalm:


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

I just think that not many of you have ANY experience with a Volvo. You see Volvo vs. Audi and say Audi. It could be X vs. Audi and it will always be Audi.
Trust me, I LOVE AUDI, but I would never become that closed minded for one manufacturer. Especially when we are talking about the LOWEST car in their lineup.


----------



## kirk180 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*

^^^Truth.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kirk180)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kirk180* »_
Really? This is exactly what I'm talking about... :facepalm:

So this statement would lead me to believe that a 4-door GTI would make more sense then an A3. All you get is quattro and climate control... and while I realize this I don't really want a hatchback.


_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 6:31 PM 12-13-2009_


----------



## BrillntRed06 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_ Especially when we are talking about the LOWEST car in their lineup. 
 Before volvo came out with their new hatch-like vehicle, the S40 was the LOWEST car in their lineup. You really aren't even comparing apples to apples with these two cars. 

_Quote, originally posted by *azoceanblue* »_
I think your trying to talk yourself into the Volvo because you cannot afford the A4.
No offense intended. 

+1
You didn't come into this forum looking for an unbiased answer because you have already made up your mind on getting anything other than a "station wagon" A3. You would have been better off to ask people their opinions of their A3 experience, but then again opinions don't seem to matter to you. 
I love my A3! I love it more than my A4 for so many reason: it handles better in the snow (in my opinion....oops), I like the look of it better (there I go again with darn opinions), when I happen to be a passenger I prefer sitting in the rear of the A3 compared to the A4, and I have taken many trips with friends in my A3 ( I even carried luggage too). So why don't you go buy the volvo, dream about the A4 you can't afford, and stop hating on all of the people who actually love this car.


----------



## A+ (Apr 26, 2007)

S40 sucks and its a volvo. I don't fit in it. and whats wrong with hatchbacks / station wagons? I save money because the A3 is classified as a station wagon on my insurance.


----------



## kirk180 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
So this statement would lead me to believe that a 4-door GTI would make more sense then an A3. All you get is quattro and climate control... and while I realize this I don't really want a hatchback.

_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 6:31 PM 12-13-2009_

I think you missed the purpose of my post. I quoted another member, and was actually defending your train of thought on that post. (Hence the facepalm). It's cool though.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_ People perceive hatchbacks as cheap cars and people also perceive station wagons as an 80's mom car (Ferris Buellers mom had one)
People perceive station wagons for moms of yesteryear, but when you jack them up and call the SUVs, people knock over each other to get them.


_Quote, originally posted by *kirk180* »_I think you missed the purpose of my post. I quoted another member, and was actually defending your train of thought on that post. (Hence the facepalm). It's cool though. 

What he means is the platform.


_Modified by LWNY at 10:49 PM 12-13-2009_


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_I am just getting away from hatchbacks. They are NOT versatile for me at all. I cant' even fit my groceries in the back without using the back seat.

Stop eating so much, fatty. Problem solved!
Why the hell are you here asking about the A3 if you _don't want a hatchback_? I mean, seriously, dude.... wtf.....


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

I am considering a hatchback but wanted to see thoughts on the car you guys own.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (warren_s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *warren_s* »_
Stop eating so much, fatty. Problem solved!
Why the hell are you here asking about the A3 if you _don't want a hatchback_? I mean, seriously, dude.... wtf.....























I am 6' and weigh 155... I grocery shop 1 time every 2 weeks for me and my wife.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (BrillntRed06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrillntRed06* »_ Before volvo came out with their new hatch-like vehicle, the S40 was the LOWEST car in their lineup. You really aren't even comparing apples to apples with these two cars. 
+1
You didn't come into this forum looking for an unbiased answer because you have already made up your mind on getting anything other than a "station wagon" A3. You would have been better off to ask people their opinions of their A3 experience, but then again opinions don't seem to matter to you. 
I love my A3! I love it more than my A4 for so many reason: it handles better in the snow (in my opinion....oops), I like the look of it better (there I go again with darn opinions), when I happen to be a passenger I prefer sitting in the rear of the A3 compared to the A4, and I have taken many trips with friends in my A3 ( I even carried luggage too). So why don't you go buy the volvo, dream about the A4 you can't afford, and stop hating on all of the people who actually love this car.

Conversely stop hating on people who DON'T love this car. I have yet to get a constructive answer. Just one-sided, biased, opinions. You likely have ZERO experience with the S40. I don't think you know the first thing about it. These 2 cars DIRECTLY compete with one another.
I am looking to lease either vehicle and the A4 is BARELY more expensive then the S40 to do so. All you gain with the A4 is size, which doesn't matter much to me. The S40 even has more power then the A4 does and uses its size better. Passenger and cargo room are near the A4's with less hood and trunk lid. The A4 is a poor use of space when compared to the S40. The A4 better compares to an S60 which is in limbo at the moment and will be out within the next 12 months.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_People perceive station wagons for moms of yesteryear, but when you jack them up and call the SUVs, people knock over each other to get them.

I don't make the rules.
My statement, for better or worse, is true. 4-door hatchbacks are station wagons with less room. They are less practical/more compact station wagons. People, in the US, tend to stay away from station wagons as they HAVE (past tense) been for moms who didn't need a minivan (7 passenger) or want an SUV (truck based with poor gas mileage).
BMW tried it with the 318Ti and MB tried it with the C-Class coupe. These cars didn't sell so they pulled them from the US market. Just like how they DIDNT bring the 1 series 3/5 door to US.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't think you can call me out as a hater of VAG seeing as I have 2 VW's right now. I LOVE AUDI and if I didn't I wouldn't even consider the A3. The fact that it is a VAG product makes up for the hatchback that is the A3. 
The A3 is inferior in nearly every way to the S40. The smart money would buy the S40 but the A3 is appealing to me because it is an Audi.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i thought the C30 is direct competator to A3


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

I can see how you would think that but the C30 only comes in 2 doors and in the states the A3 only comes in 4-doors. The C30 is FWD only while the A3 offers AWD. 
I think it makes more sense to compare a 4-door to a 4-door when both are offered in FWD and AWD.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

It doesn't matter anymore. I see it is futile to ask for your opinions for two reasons. You don't know jack about the S40 AND you all drive an A3. I just HOPED that a few of you could provide some useful insight.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

ok c u later


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Maybe you should go ask their opinion in the Volvo forum. They will likely tell you Volvo is better because it has more anchor points for baby seats, airbags in the trunk, doors that still could be opened in -40 deg, bigger sun visors so those midnight sun that's perpetually at the horizon could be blocked, fuel line heaters for those extra cold day starts...... and you can join the Volvo safety drive GTG.


----------



## A+ (Apr 26, 2007)

ok one constructive thing i can add. ur 6', i'm 5'10 and i don't feel comfortable at all sitting in the S40. Something about the layout just makes the whole car feels crammed.


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MachnickiA3* »_suggest that people "might mistaken an A3 for a station wagon" one more time and I'm gonna start punching babies. 
The A3, especially when done up right, is a F-ing head-turner. Volvo is drab.
Oh, and one more thing. Audi doesn't even sell "station wagons"......they sell magnificently engineered avants. 










Thank you


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

*FV-QR*

You are asking these questions to A3 owners on an enthusiast's forum, not a consumer reports forum.

_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_ok c u later


lol


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

This Got funny in a hurry... 
Yes we're fanboi's the A3. A volvo is a volvo unless were talking about any of the R models.
Go drive them both. 
If you think you're leaning towards modding the car then go with the Audi. I make pretty decent power with my 06 I have a factory lip and mesh wheels. The car handles great with mild suspension mods and the low slung profile of the A3 is why I choose it over the 4 door GTI. 
We don't know about Volvos but we do know tastefully modded A3's.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
Also, I said I would not be modding my car BUT I have seen S40's through out more than 400 WHP. An A3 cannot put down 400 hp at the wheels.


really? you do realize that there are people pulling 500+ HP out of the 2.0T.... the A3 (with a BT and rebuild) can easily put down 400HP








also not sure if you will gain 50+ HP and 100 FPT with a simple software flash on a Volvo








you seem to be very anti A3 and pro vovlo thats perfectly fine but don't expect a ton of people on the most popular A3 forum on the internet to agree with you while you bash our cars








IMO 
Interior = Audi by far i hate the Volvo cluster F of a dash 
Exterior = toss up by since i own an A3 i will give it the nod
Handling = driven volvos before not the model you are saying (also have driven a ford focus which is its based off IIRC which was similar handling to the a3) but wasn't too impressed again would say A3 
Oh and i disagree with the hatchback thing its not a wagon, and IMO 4 door hatches at least the A3 look better (not a fan of the 3 door A3) 
Finally don't let other peoples opinions about your car effect what you drive, heck if the stereotypes are true
then 
we (audi drivers) are all cocks (according to mr clarkson) 
and volvo drivers all hate driving and are the dullest people on the planet (according to mr clarkson)


----------



## BrillntRed06 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_heck if the stereotypes are true
then we (audi drivers) are all cocks (according to mr clarkson) and volvo drivers all hate driving and are the dullest people on the planet (according to mr clarkson) 

well said! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BrillntRed06)*

amen.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

Fair enough. I guess I was just reaching to think any of you would have even one nice thing to say about a car other then your own.
I do not plan on modding but both cars can put up crazy numbers easily. Software flashes for turbos are a dime a dozen regardless of make or model. Evolve has a kit for the S40 that puts out 500+hp. Audi can do the same. Irrelevant to me seeing as I am not modding a leased vehicle.
The RS6 **** someone keeps putting up is BS. A $30k 2.0T 200hp hatchback is a bit different then an $85k 5.0L V10 bi-turbo 571 hp avant. The comparison is like a TT to an R8... No one cares guys, besides the point. And again, not sold in the states because of Americans (including me) perception of station wagons.



_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 9:14 AM 12-14-2009_


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

I couldn't even get one of you to say "S40's are nice cars but not for me because of X" 
Other then appearance and S-Tronic, the S40 has everything and more that the A3 does. Why the hate?
All hate. I just love cars. This love I have is not dependent on the manufacturer but the specific vehicle itself. I can like anything from a Taurus S.H.O. to a Maserati GranCabrio to X. I will never be that loyal to a brand. ****ty brands can make nice cars (Genesis Coupe) and nice brands can make ****ty cars (VW Beetle - current gen)



_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 9:14 AM 12-14-2009_


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*

Dude, it's been said before, but what did you honestly expect coming for "unbiased" opinions in a forum dedicated to people who own and love A3s? Particularly once you start claiming that the S40 is "superior in almost every way" or whatever you said.
The S40 is a decent looking car. To be honest, I even thought about looking at them when I was considering getting an A4, but I decided I wanted something a little sportier. I'd consider buying one for my wife one day, but I'd rather put her in an A4 or even a Q5. For me, I love my A3 because it has a huge bang-for-your-buck combination of luxury and performance (in my opinion, of course). It's fun to drive, makes me feel OK about the money I spent on it, and I've gotten nothing but compliments on it. The bottom line is it makes me happy and I love the car, so pick the one that makes you feel the same, since you love cars too.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I always thought the Volvo bulging sides that runs to the rear of the car, in which the top of the trunk sits on top of that bulge, is passe. Honda had it on their 1994 Accord. Volvo picks up that style when the fad went away with everybody else and am sticking with it forever like the box of prior styles.
They were still doing their Aston Martin Lagonda box look until the year 2000.


----------



## asrautox (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
The A3 is inferior in nearly every way to the S40.

This coming from someone who hasn't driven either..







Dude, just drive each one and decide which suits you better


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (asrautox)*

Buy the S40 and hole this thread!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_Buy the S40 and hole this thread!



Hole rhymes with TROLL. Seriously.
FWIW, the s40 was briefly on my list of cars considered, but I came to the conclusion (after driving it, mind you) that it was the bottom range car with too many compromises over the supremely superior S60/S80. Whereas the A3 is basically the same as an A4/A4 Avant with just a trimmed down size (and weight







. 
Anyway, I'm sure you intended no harm, but you are a troll at this point and your recent comments and attitude are far worse than what anyone here had to say about your beloved s40. If you can get over your psychological issues with the station wagon and take the a3 for a spin I'm sure your wife would like it.


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_I couldn't even get one of you to say "S40's are nice cars but not for me because of X" 

I did, you ignorant twerp -- I said I chose the A3 because I don't like sedans. It's not just me, either. CamboCoupe mentioned the flimsy door hinges and plastic hood. VWAddict mentioned bad customer service. BrilliantRed06 said he doesn't like the AWD system in Volvos. 
I'm really convinced at this point that you didn't come in here to hear anything that we had to say, and now you're whining like my ex-girlfriend did after I called her out on her stupid bull****. Knock it off.

_Quote »_Other then appearance and S-Tronic, the S40 has everything and more that the A3 does. Why the hate?

Nobody here "hates" the S40, per se, but everybody here dislikes trolls like yourself that come in and insult our collective choice of car.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_Buy the S40 and hole this thread!


+1
I owned a Volvo from new for 13 years. Sold it last year. -So you can't call me unfamiliar with Volvo or their dealerships.
I drove a Volvo AND an A3 when cross-shopping... Our troll friend has still driven NEITHER.
Me? I wouldn't EVER consider an S40... but that's my informed opinion.
Volvos ARE dull. (Ask me how I know!) They have a predispositoin towards being staid and boring. -I refrained from mentioning that earlier, -but it's the truth.
Coming on an A3 forum claiming to be genuinely interested in an A3 versus a Volvo, then railing and tearing against a bunch of A3 owners because they like their cars and their practicality, while admitting to having driven neither of the two is the act of a fool.
See ya.
Keith


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (warren_s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_I couldn't even get one of you to say "S40's are nice cars but not for me because of X" 
Other then appearance and S-Tronic, the S40 has everything and more that the A3 does. Why the hate?
All hate. I just love cars. This love I have is not dependent on the manufacturer but the specific vehicle itself. I can like anything from a Taurus S.H.O. to a Maserati GranCabrio to X. I will never be that loyal to a brand. ****ty brands can make nice cars (Genesis Coupe) and nice brands can make ****ty cars (VW Beetle - current gen)


the S-Tronic (DSG) is about 4000x better then a volvo shush box anyways....
you seem to think that people will flat out think the volvo is better then the A3 like you are thinking. Many people have said that the reasons X, Y and Z that are behind there mindset. but you just ignore them like you are claiming we are doing to you. If you want to talk about fanbois it appears you are clearly a volvo one which is fine just do not come around here expecting everyone to agree. 
You are clearly way to held up on what a bunch of "A3 fanbois"







think about your clear intentions to get the volvo.... i guess just like your eariler comments about other peoples opinions on "sportbacks". Anyways just get the volvo if you think you want it.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

S4 is a pile of crap. I went to the volvo dealer and all i saw were crap cars


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

get this classic ride 92 Taurus SHO! 








http://www.break.com/userconte....html


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

no civic si no care


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (tdotA3mike)*

First of all, you will never find an unbiased answer about ANYTHING having to do with cars.
but you might have better luck here....(or at least another point of view)
http://www.turbobricks.com


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

What I meant by the S40 being superior in every way is that it is more equipped, equally priced, better warranty and free maintenance, faster, more powerful, safer, etc...
It is a better car then the A3 MINUS S-tronic. I said that already. But even with the "slushbox" it is still quicker to 60 and through the 1/4.
Most of you have said you chose the A3 because of its sportiness yet it is slower then a Honda Accord... feeling sporty and actually being sporty are 2 different things. Hatchbacks have an inherent feeling of sportiness because of their compact size. I too feel like my GTI is pretty sporty but when an Altima, Accord, or Mazda6 can take me, I then feel silly for thinking that.


_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 1:45 PM 12-14-2009_


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

The S40 and A3 are equally sporty and the S40 is marginally better equipped. All it comes down to is which one you like to look at.
Just because you prefer the look of a station wagon or hatchback to a sedan doesn't mean that station wagon or hatchback is better.
The S40 IS better then the A3. If you don't like the look of the S40 then thats it.


_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 1:48 PM 12-14-2009_


----------



## MaWeiTao (Sep 1, 2009)

Not having driven the Volvo I can't say much about it. However, it being based on the European Focus is a good thing. That car has gotten a ton of acclaim and sold like crazy in Europe and is an all around great car. It's got little in relation to the outdated 1st gen Focus still sold here. It just shows how stupid management at the US division has been in not bringing the 2nd gen here sooner.
Certainly, the interior of new Volvo's have a very distinctive style, but I think they're also more polarizing. It's kind of like you're driving around in contemporary European furniture. Whether it's the sort of thing that looks right in a car is another question. I predict that we're going to start seeing more of that sort of thing, but I also think it wont age well.
The Audi's interior is cleaner and more straightforward. It's suits the car better and doesn't look like some designer went nuts with the interior and forgot he was designing for a car. I think it's more timeless, not that this necessarily matters for most people.
Externally, Volvo has certainly gotten creative. With their SUVs, not so much their sedans. They don't look bad at all, but they're certainly very nondescript. Audi designs more striking cars without overdoing them, although the LEDs in the headlights almost push things too far on some models.
It terms of performance they might be comparable, but I can't say with certainty. Reliability might be something else worth considering. The S40 doesn't seem to rate too well in owner satisfaction and it does have an number of issues. Audi is better, but I'm hard-pressed to say it's great.
The only Volvo I'd consider is the C30; that seems to be a neat car. But ultimately, I'm sure I'd get something else instead. For me, the easily Audi wins. The fact that I'm driving an Audi and not a Volvo makes that apparent.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

^^^
Summary
- European chassis of Focus is a good base for a car PERIOD. 
- Volvo interior is contemporary and trendsetting ("start seeing more of that sort of thing")
- Audi interior is clean and straightforward, in other words nondescript per se. Timeless, to me, means "stick with what works" - not trend setting.
- Nondescript is neither good nor bad, just is. Neither car really draws your attention. A 370z or Genesis coupe for instance turns more heads for less money.
- Performance of S40 is better. 0-60, 1320ft, 60-0, skid pad, and gets equal gas mileage (on regular fuel).
This is how I would summarize what you said. What it means to me.
If you don't like the S40 because you have an A3 that is fine. But the facts don't lie when comparing things like performance, feature content, price, etc. Opinion based ideas like interior appearance, exterior appearance, and feel, are something NO ONE can argue. To each his own. Both have excellent build quality and that inherent "europeaness" that comes with any car from over the pond. 
So long as you realize that the S40 is a better car but you prefer the overall execution of the A3.




_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 2:07 PM 12-14-2009_


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
The RS6 **** someone keeps putting up is BS. 

_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 9:14 AM 12-14-2009_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f78uc7ymA_w


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (MachnickiA3)*


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

There is a pretty good comparison of the A3 and the S40 here: http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3758077


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_^^^
Summary
- European chassis of Focus is a good base for a car PERIOD. 
- Volvo interior is contemporary and trendsetting ("start seeing more of that sort of thing")
- Audi interior is clean and straightforward, in other words nondescript per se. Timeless, to me, means "stick with what works" - not trend setting.
- Nondescript is neither good nor bad, just is. Neither car really draws your attention. A 370z or Genesis coupe for instance turns more heads for less money.
- Performance of S40 is better. 0-60, 1320ft, 60-0, skid pad, and gets equal gas mileage (on regular fuel).
This is how I would summarize what you said. What it means to me.
If you don't like the S40 because you have an A3 that is fine. But the facts don't lie when comparing things like performance, feature content, price, etc. Opinion based ideas like interior appearance, exterior appearance, and feel, are something NO ONE can argue. To each his own. Both have excellent build quality and that inherent "europeaness" that comes with any car from over the pond. 
So long as you realize that the S40 is a better car but you prefer the overall execution of the A3.


maybe i am blind or something but the standard 2.4 engine is A POS and the T5 AWD gets worse fuel econamy then the 2.0T and the FWD gets barely any difference. 
volvo 21 / 30 mpg
a3 2.0T 22 / 28 mpg 
speed 0 - 60 you are looking at 6.9 for the A3 which is down by 40HP to 6.5 on one extra cylinder and half a liter more displacement. 
so when you say the volvo is better performance wise sure it has a larger engine and it doesn't blow the 2.0T away at all the TTRS which the same size motor generates 100 more HP so i am not impressed with the T5 at all. 
The vw/audi A4 platform (Mk5) is based very closely to the euro focus platform the handling will be the same between the two cars. 
you say you would get blown always by other cars in your GTI well 600 bucks will get you allot more horses safely and cleanly. So that problem is solved. When i was looking for cars the volvo just wasn't on my list because well its a volvo and they are boring. Why don't you stop posting and go drive both cars? so you have a real idea instead of a ton of BS


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't plan purchasing the 2.4i and I don't plan on modding the car so tuning is irrelevant.
I don't care HOW the S40 is faster, it is. It gets the SAME average (city/hwy) gas mileage from a larger engine while using regular gas. You are not paying a premium for getting a larger engine as the cars cost the same. (Think A4 2.0T vs. BMW 328i. 200hp 2.0T 4 vs. 230hp 3.0L 6)
Sure, the 2.0T is more versatile. It is used in a wide variety of formats. But the 2.5T 5 in the Volvo is used to compare to the A3 format.
Handling will be the same. Quattro and Haldex are VERY similar AWD systems. The Haldex system is the same one used in the VW (4-motion). They both have 17's with A/S tires as well. The suspension tuning on the S40 is a bit tighter though as it is the R-design model vs. a non-sport package A3.
Any way you look at it. The cars are similar with the Volvo taking the cake for feature content and performance (i.e VALUE) while the Audi is desirable to die hard Audi fans who could care less about a few tenths to 60 and some extra goodies or people looking for a hatchback (though the Volvo V50 would make a compelling argument for that as well.) Volvo and Audi are the only 2 companies that make good looking wagons to me.
This site, for obvious reasons, is riddled with die hard Audi fans who do not care about a few tenths to 60 and some extra goodies. However, I do.


_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 3:22 PM 12-14-2009_


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_I don't plan purchasing the 2.4i and I don't plan on modding the car so tuning is irrelevant.
I don't care HOW the S40 is faster, it is. It gets the SAME average (city/hwy) gas mileage from a larger engine while using regular gas. You are not paying a premium for getting a larger engine as the cars cost the same. (Think A4 2.0T vs. BMW 328i. 200hp 2.0T 4 vs. 230hp 3.0L 6)
Sure, the 2.0T is more versatile. It is used in a wide variety of formats. But the 2.5T 5 in the Volvo is used to compare to the 2.0T 4.
Handling will be the same. Quattro and Haldex are VERY similar AWD systems. The Haldex system is the same one used in the VW (4-motion).


so whats your point? you don't care about power but you pointed out that you get smoked in your GTI and that the S40 is so much better. you just agreed handling is the same. even though you have yet to drive either car. 
BTW haldax is a version of Quattro and no its very different from Torson Quattro. Not sure what the volvo's system is but haldax is very different from torson.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

I do care about power. The previous poster said that the S40 has more power because it has 1 more cylinder and a larger capacity which makes it faster to 60. 
To which I said, I don't care HOW it is faster, it is.
Also, this might clear things up for your AWD queries. You have it backwards. Haldex makes quattro and 4-motion. Volvo uses the Haldex name, Audi uses the Quattro name, and VW uses 4-motion.
Torson is used in Subaru.
Reference this, in particular at the bottom where it lists the vehicles in which Haldex is used.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haldex_Traction




_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 3:32 PM 12-14-2009_


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*

Volvo 








With the Audi your going to need these








With that said I think I'll leave it up to you. But if you pick the first one we will all know your batting for the other team.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

Yes, what was I thinking. Only straight people drive station wagons...


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

What chaps my cheeks the most about you're previous posts is that you seem to care mostly what other people think about your car. I don't understand that. It's saddening.
Without test driving the cars you're trying to compare, which a good number of us have, your position and arguments carry absolutely no weight.
And to further defend the "station wagon" category that you so deeply dread falling into, (which I feel has the most to do with your leaning towards the sedan) I leave you with another mean wagon Ferris Bueller's mom would kill to drive. Or a straight man for that matter.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*

If you don't think these looks even remotely good, then I don't know what to tell you. I know A3's can look good but that doesn't preclude something else from looking good also. Both can exist.
Just suspension and wheels from an S60R

































And a stock FWD T5 for good measure


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MachnickiA3)*

That Maser is actually uglier then a Panaera. $20 says when/if it comes out it would be marketed as a 4-door coupe and NOT a hatchback. This car would be designed to compete with the Panamera and actually good looking Aston Martin Rapide.
Just because it is a Maser or a Porsche doesn't mean it is automatically nice. That Maserati is FUGLY. No badge could change that.
And what "chaps my cheeks" is that you seem more concerned with the brand of the car and the image associated with it then the car itself. Case in point is that you think that Maser is nice because it is a Maser, regardless of how ugly it actually is...


_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 3:56 PM 12-14-2009_


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_Yes, what was I thinking. Only straight people drive station wagons...

Correction *Avant* Now Im official offended. If you can get it straight just get your sedan. 



_Modified by 2.0TProjekt at 6:56 PM 12-14-2009_


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

u guys are idiots. on my DMV registration it says Station Wagon.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

Avant is just good marketing. Not even Audi wants to call it a wagon. 
You probably tell your friends when they ask what you drive, that it is an Avant because you know they will be intrigued because they don't know what that is.
It's ok. When people ask me whether my car is a manual or an auto, I say neither or both. (DSG) Just so I can differentiate it from a torque converting auto.


_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 3:58 PM 12-14-2009_


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

there was a thread on audizine about an S60 smashing into the back of a parked A3 at 50 MPH the volvo was SOLed the a3 was three houses down it should have been, but was barely damaged







the A3 does have the highest crash test rating in its class for 2010. 
the S40 looks fine but its still a volvo and since you are so worried about peoples perceptions, you will be driving a volvo... 
anyways i am done with this thread you haven't tested either car so this is just flat out pointless.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

Whats wrong with Volvo. I have heard nothing bad or any interesting of perceptions of Volvo. Volvo makes nice cars.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_u guys are idiots. on my DMV registration it says Station Wagon. 


sportback not avant







it helps that my insurance thinks i drive a wagon cheap ass insurance


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_Whats wrong with Volvo. I have heard nothing bad or any interesting of perceptions of Volvo. Volvo makes nice cars. 


http://video.google.com/videop...78017#
captain slow likes Volvo its nuff said


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_Avant is just good marketing. Not even Audi wants to call it a wagon. 
You probably tell your friends when they ask what you drive, that it is an Avant because you know they will be intrigued because they don't know what that is.
It's ok. When people ask me whether my car is a manual or an auto, I say neither or both. (DSG) Just so I can differentiate it from a torque converting auto.

Normally if someone asks if I drive manual or automatic. I tell them I only drive what the chicks like and that would be stick lol 















My opinion is the A3. I think you will enjoy it more for it's space (fits more womenz) and has great performance.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

^^ 
Actually constructive. Thanks.
Does it have more room in the cargo area, with the seats up, then a GTI/Rabbit/Golf? My 2-door GTI, like I mentioned before, literally has difficulty fitting my groceries in it with the seats up. (I go shopping every other week)


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

2010 Volvo S40 T5 AWD R
3481 lbs.
2010 Audi A3 Premium
3219 lbs.

06TornadoGTIPete 
"Volvo has 27 more hp, 29 more lb/ft of torque and only weighs 20 lbs more."
more like 262lbs weight difference haha 
definitely a heavy car 

man get the audi, the volvo is slow, and not as attractive. 


_Modified by RedLineRob at 4:18 PM 12/14/2009_


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*

I'm pretty sure it's got a good amount of trunk space more than the GTI
Only pic of my trunk is of my full size spare. But maybe it will help gauge the size


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

Maybe a better way to try this is...
What did you compare your A3 to when you bought it?
AND
What about the A3 made you choose it?
Then, with that info, I can formulate my responses accordingly when comparing to the S40. 
Examples - 
If you say "because its a hatchback" I say OK, no argument.
If you say "because its an Audi" I say OK no argument.
BUT, If you say "because of its sporting nature" I say, Volvo is sportier (handles at least equal, faster to 60, better brakes)
If you say "because of its value" I say, Volvo offers more features for equal money.
If you say "because of its cost of ownership" I say Volvo is cheaper to own (free routine maintenance w/ Volvo).


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (RedLineRob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedLineRob* »_
man get the audi, the volvo is slow. 

I don't know about that I got my a$$ handed to me by a Volvo 850 turbo sedan more then once. The guy raced me up and down a highway near my house. I have no software though so I probably would have been even or walked all over him. 
My friends got a V40 and without the turbo is definitely pretty slow. I went fairly easy through 1st and 2nd before laying the law down in 3rd and ran away from him. I didn't have the heart to tell him I didn't even lay on it in 1st and 2nd.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (RedLineRob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedLineRob* »_2010 Volvo S40 T5 AWD R
3481 lbs.
2010 Audi A3 Premium
3219 lbs.

06TornadoGTIPete 
"Volvo has 27 more hp, 29 more lb/ft of torque and only weighs 20 lbs more."
more like 262lbs weight difference haha 
definitely a heavy car 

man get the audi, the volvo is slow, and not as attractive. 

_Modified by RedLineRob at 4:18 PM 12/14/2009_

I am looking at a Quattro A3 Premium Plus S-tronic. It weighs, per Audis website, 3461lbs. Or 20 lbs LESS then the Volvo AWD. Apples to Apples. The weight you list is for a FWD MANUAL.
The Volvo is 0.5 seconds faster to 60 (8%) and gets equal gas mileage on regular fuel. I won't even mention feature content and free routine maintenance for 5 years on Volvo.


_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 4:24 PM 12-14-2009_


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
If you say "because its a hatchback" I say OK, no argument.
If you say "because its an Audi" I say OK no argument.
BUT, If you say "because of its sporting nature" I say, Volvo is sportier (handles at least equal, faster to 60, better brakes)
If you say "because of its value" I say, Volvo offers more features for equal money.
If you say "because of its cost of ownership" I say Volvo is cheaper to own (free routine maintenance w/ Volvo).

I had a BMW 318ti before. So I was looking for
Hatchback
Stick shift
Sporty








4 doors instead of the 2 i had previously
Turbo








Certified Preowned for great warranty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_
I had a BMW 318ti before. So I was looking for
Hatchback
Stick shift
Sporty








4 doors instead of the 2 i had previously
Turbo








Certified Preowned for great warranty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ok, good start. What did you compare the purchase to? What did you cross shop?
I will give you hatchback and CPO warranty. The rest the S40 has or beats.
- Manual is standard in the T5 AWD. (oddly not the T5 FWD). Same is true for the V50.
- S40 is sportier, by the performance numbers.
- S40 is 4-door
- S40 is turbo
- CPO does not offer free routine maintenance, Volvo does for 5 yrs/60k miles


_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 4:34 PM 12-14-2009_


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

I honestly think I cannot go wrong with either choice. They are both great cars in their own right.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
Ok, good start. What did you compare the purchase to? What did you cross shop?


Didn't compare just knew what I wanted once I saw it. Test drove a DSG and a Manual and picked the manual.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_This Got funny in a hurry... 
A Volvo is a Volvo unless were talking about any of the R models.



First time I've had to quote myself on a forum in a loooonnng lonngg time...
Go away Troll...go Test drive, Damn armchair car expert. 
The R's are the only models that I would ever own so, cross shop an R against the A3 then we can talk...
Otherwise give it a rest










_Modified by Rub-ISH at 4:56 PM 12-14-2009_


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rub-ISH)*

whoa. Pump the brakes dude. I just re-read some of the garbage you typed....
I may be mistaken but, did you suggest in our A3 forum that A3's are station wagons, and also suggest that station wagons are preferred by gay men?








I think I speak for the lot of us when I say GTFO.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

Sorry I stepped on some toes. I just realized that you don't know jack. I am MORE then qualified to make the choice based on the one I find better with the information that I have and clearly you don't.
I do still find it interesting that none of you know nothing about a car that competes directly with yours. Trust me when I say that I know A LOT of things about A LOT of different vehicles. I will spit facts and specs and comparos ALL day. Nothing is more true then when it is with cars that I own. I know all of the GTIs competitors and where they stand. I know all of the CC competitors (if any) and where they stand. But you all own A3's and aren't the wiser.
This guy says it best "Didn't compare just knew what I wanted once I saw it. Test drove a DSG and a Manual and picked the manual." Sounds like a poor way to spend $30K. I spend more time buying headphones then this guy likely used in buying a car...


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_
First time I've had to quote myself on a forum in a loooonnng lonngg time...
Go away Troll...go Test drive, Damn armchair car expert. 
The R's are the only models that I would ever own so, cross shop an R against the A3 then we can talk...
Otherwise give it a rest








_Modified by Rub-ISH at 4:56 PM 12-14-2009_

No troll here. Just a far more informed consumer then many of you. I spend ALL of my time on the Vortex and have never once touched a Volvo forum. I just educate myself. Sometimes the truth hurts.
I agree that the R models are the best that Volvo offers but seeing as they don't offer them anymore, I will have to take an R-deisgn that utilizes the cosmetic upgrades of the R models. The S40 T5 was already more sporty and faster then the A3 and then they added the body work to confirm it to the passerby.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MachnickiA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MachnickiA3* »_whoa. Pump the brakes dude. I just re-read some of the garbage you typed....
I may be mistaken but, did you suggest in our A3 forum that A3's are station wagons, and also suggest that station wagons are preferred by gay men?








I think I speak for the lot of us when I say GTFO.

A3's are station wagons. (see proof of insurance) Sorry. Can you explain to me the differences of a 4-door hatchback and a station wagon? Try it. And the preferred by gay men came from the previous posters statement that Volvos are for gay men. I am not one to stereotype but I would say that station wagons are "gayer" (un-politically correct useage - uncool) then Vovlos in general. Especially an S40. A basic 4-door sedan.



_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 6:57 PM 12-14-2009_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

I cross-shopped the S40 T5 sedan with the A3 when I was looking at purchasing a car. Obviously I ended up with an A3, but the S40 wasn't bad either. 
My main gripes were:
Cost over A3
Feel of the manual gearbox
Driving dynamics (significantly more understeer and body roll than the stock A3)
Interior feel (just wasn't as ergonomic and aesthetically pleasing as the A3)
Worse Navigation system
Lack of significant aftermarket support.
It was a nice car and certainly no slouch . . . but I would have spent considerably more trying to get it to where I would want it. 
Dave


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
A3's are station wagons. Sorry. Unless you can explain to me the differences of a 4-door hatchback and a station wagon. Try it. And the preferred by gay men came from the previous posters statement that Volvos are for gay men. I am not one to stereotype but I would say that station wagons are "gayer" (un-politically correct useage - uncool) then Vovlos in general. Especially an S40. A basic 4-door sedan.

_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 6:54 PM 12-14-2009_
'
they are not they are sportbacks aka hatch backs would you call a 4 door GTI a wagon?? no 
also talk about stereotypes you think that "station wagons" are from H-E-DOUBLE HOCKEY STICKS because of the notion that people have "stereotyped" them with. not to even point out that stereotype is usually only put on larger American wagons from the 70s and 80s and usually has nothing to do with there euro counter parts 
Go test drive cars stop wasting everyones time with your never endless fight vs the A3

_Quote, originally posted by *wikipedia* »_
"The Audi A3 is a compact car produced by the German automaker Audi since 1996. Two generations of A3 exist, both based on the Volkswagen Group A platform, which they share with several other models such as the Audi TT, Volkswagen Golf, Caddy and Touran as well as SEAT León, SEAT Toledo and Škoda Octavia." 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audi_A3
no where once does it say anything about station wagon because it isnt a station wagon its a 4door hatch back just like the golf 4 door 


_Modified by tdotA3mike at 10:02 PM 12/14/2009_


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

^^^I understand everything you just said.
- The A3 that I am looking at is actually $100 MORE then the S40 T5 AWD that I am looking at. The S40 has ALL of the features of the A3 PLUS memory driver seat/power passenger seat, adaptive xenons, and keyless drive then adds the better warranty and free maintenance.
- I will be buying an auto so manual is irrelevant.
- AWD would fix understeer issues as would the new R-design chassis control system and tighter spring rates on the 2010.
- Audi interior build quality (not necessarily appearance or material quality) is higher but Volvo isn't lacking. Both are better then my MKV GTI.
- I will not be getting Nav
- No aftermarket plans for me, though there are many aftermarket choices for Volvo but from few companies.



_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 7:21 PM 12-14-2009_


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

There is no definition for a 4-door hatchback that differentiates it from a 4-door wagon. Just looking at the car, you can see the rear over hang IS smaller on a 4-door hatchback vs. a 4-door sedan. I can see the difference and am just trying to poke holes. Others, non car folk, would not notice this difference.
Because of this, there is a negative conintation with 4-door hatchbacks and wagons. The ONLY person I know that drives a wagon is my aunt who is 38 and has a 6 year old and a yellow lab. She actually drives a B5 A4 1.8T.
I, at 24 with no kids but a golden retriever, will not be driving a 4-door hatchback/stationwagony looking A3 though I must say that for what they are, they are beautiful. 
If I chose to mod the car it might be different. I have seen some baller A3's. Stock for stock though, I tend to prefer the S40 T5 AWD to the A3 Premium Plus (w/o sport or titanium package for cost purposes) Add the sport or titanium package and that certainly helps but takes my desired car to $37k or more. That is to much for an A3 and I would rather buy an A4 or even G37 at that cost.


_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 7:26 PM 12-14-2009_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_^^^I understand everything you just said.
- The A3 that I am looking at is actually $100 MORE then the S40 T5 AWD that I am looking at. The S40 has ALL of the features of the A3 PLUS memory driver seat/power passenger seat, adaptive xenons, and keyless drive then adds the better warranty and free maintenance.
- I will be buying an auto so manual is irrelevant.
- AWD would fix understeer issues as would the new R-design chassis control system and tighter spring rates on the 2010.
- Audi interior quality (not necessarily appearance) is higher but Volvo isn't lacking. Both are better then my MKV GTI.
- I will not be getting Nav
- No aftermarket plans for me, though there are many aftermarket choices for Volvo but from few companies.

Just keep in mind that Volvo keeps the haldex AWD programmed to maintain understeer. I spoke regularly with Svenske Racing before they went under (also had a few good friends in the Volvo tuning scene with S60R's) Pretty much, they were not able to reprogram the haldex module to override the factory preference.
Dave


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Just keep in mind that Volvo keeps the haldex AWD programmed to maintain understeer. I spoke regularly with Svenske Racing before they went under (also had a few good friends in the Volvo tuning scene with S60R's) Pretty much, they were not able to reprogram the haldex module to override the factory preference.
Dave

That is good to know but I won't be driving in a situation where understeer will be an issue. I don't thrash my cars. Maybe some stoplight drags here and there but no turns or anything like that. Also, tires can fix understeer as well. I'm sure it understeer less then my FWD GTI.


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_The A3 is based on a Golf.
The S40 is based on a Focus.
I like both cars equally but you get more with the Volvo for the same price AND it can't be mistaken for a station wagon.
Actually, the A3 was introduced in it's current platform
in 2003 as a 2004 model in Europe, when the Sportback was added in 2005 it came here to the US. The MKV Golf/GTI/RABBit were introduced in Europe in 2005 so as to one is based on the other is incorrect. You can definitely cross shop both as the share drivetrains and are both hatches but from there on out they are different cars

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

you might want to wait for this car then 
http://images.brisbanetimes.co...0.jpg

or do what every one els is trying to do import a Audi S3 from Mexico or Canada haha 
http://data.motor-talk.de/data...k.jpg


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (NY_Avant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NY_Avant* »_Actually, the A3 was introduced in it's current platform
in 2003 as a 2004 model in Europe, when the Sportback was added in 2005 it came here to the US. The MKV Golf/GTI/RABBit were introduced in Europe in 2005 so as to one is based on the other is incorrect. You can definitely cross shop both as the share drivetrains and are both hatches but from there on out they are different cars









What about the change from A4 to A5 platform? That change occured around the same time as the MKV VW, didn't it?
If not, then the A3 platform is OLD and probably could use a revamp. When is an update or redo for the A3 scheduled? That may change things. If they made updates to the A3 similar to those on the B8 A4, then that may be nice. 
Also, the S40 shares its platform with the Ford Focus RS in Europe. That will do.


_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 7:41 PM 12-14-2009_


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

If the Golf-R came in 4-door DSG guise, I would certainly through that into the mix as well. I am just hesitant that it will not make it to the states with 4-doors.
I may wait for a MKVI GLI if they come out. I am really leaning towards a sedan at this point. I have had issues with my hatchback and not having much room with the seats up. With the seats down it is SUPER nice but I don't do that that often.
P.S. I do live about 60 miles from a Canadian Audi dealer...HMMMM, wouldn't that make you guys jealous. An S3 Sportback. SUPER EXPENSIVE though.



_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 7:44 PM 12-14-2009_


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
What about the change from A4 to A5 platform? That change occured around the same time as the MKV VW, didn't it?
If not, then the A3 platform is OLD and probably could use a revamp. When is an update or redo for the A3 scheduled? That may change things. If they made updates to the A3 similar to those on the B8 A4, then that may be nice. 
no the change from MK4 to MKV occured first in the A3 which has endured 2 face lifts (we only saw 1 last year hear in the US) The A3 is due for a overhaul in 2011 in Europe and 2012 here.
BTW the MK6 platform on the VW is only a face lift the engine is still even the older belt driven 2.0T


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

S3 do it ! 
you will be the first haha


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
What about the change from A4 to A5 platform? That change occured around the same time as the MKV VW, didn't it?
If not, then the A3 platform is OLD and probably could use a revamp. 

...So you're more informed than the rest of us, somehow?
Bwahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!
See, you write this, which clearly shows that you don't know and haven't been reading.
Sod off, and drive the cars. Buy whichever you like, and I hope it's NOT the Audi, because I'd like to think that Audi drivers are a little more reasonable and better-informed.
Enjoy the Volvo. You deserve it.
Keith


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (NY_Avant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NY_Avant* »_no the change from MK4 to MKV occured first in the A3 which has endured 2 face lifts (we only saw 1 last year hear in the US) The A3 is due for a overhaul in 2011 in Europe and 2012 here.
BTW the MK6 platform on the VW is only a face lift the engine is still even the older belt driven 2.0T

Can't wait till 2012. Oh, I know the MVKI is BARELY different. That is why I wouldn't get one. It is ALL cosmetic PLUS XDS (limited slip diff). It did however, go from the FSI to TSI in mid 2007 while still a MKV.


----------



## asrautox (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*

How old are you? I ask because I've never known anyone interested in buying a Volvo for 'stoplight drags'. It's good that you're not interested in turning agressively because that's one thing the Volvo will not do very well. Good luck with your new S40. I personally would take the V50 over the S40, but that's just because I'm a wagon guy. Coincidentally, if you cross shop the A3 with the V50, the V50 is typically about $2K more. I guess even the sweeds know it's better to have more junk in the trunk..


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (VWAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_
I hope it's NOT the Audi, because I'd like to think that Audi drivers are a little more reasonable and better-informed.
Keith

I would like to think this too but after what has been discussed here, you seem to ONLY know the car you drive. For a so-called enthusiast, it is disappointing. Quiz me if you like. Reason is based on objectivity. The S40 has more features, better performance, equal build quality and better material quality for the same price. How is it not reasonable to think it is better?
I knew the answer to the question but wanted clarification. It was provided.


_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 7:59 PM 12-14-2009_


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (asrautox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *asrautox* »_How old are you? I ask because I've never known anyone interested in buying a Volvo for 'stoplight drags'. It's good that you're not interested in turning agressively because that's one thing the Volvo will not do very well. Good luck with your new S40. I personally would take the V50 over the S40, but that's just because I'm a wagon guy. Coincidentally, if you cross shop the A3 with the V50, the V50 is typically about $2K more. I guess even the sweeds know it's better to have more junk in the trunk..

i am 24 and wagons are popular in Europe. They are a VERY small share of the market in the US. Less then minivans.
I said that I jump on stoplights on occasion. I use for my car for many different things and it is very important that it is versatile. If I wanted a drag car I could get a nice Camaro for $35k. If I need to carry a bunch of stuff, I would buy a truck or SUV. I need my car to do a lot from take my dog to the vet, to carry my friends out for a night on the town (I always volunteer to drive) to take a cocky kid in his V6 stang to safely drive through lake effect snow in MI winters. The S40 and A3 are capable of all those things and the reason I am considering both.


_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 7:54 PM 12-14-2009_


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

so your 24 you got a girl friend ? boy friend? 
ill tell you one thing you will get way more action in the Audi 
girls love the rings haha 

unless your going for hipster or hippy girls then the volvo is the way to go but you need to get a old one the classic box volvo those are dope hahah


----------



## yankees25 (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*

Not sure I'm seeing it. Only stats I could find on a S40 T5 AWD auto were from MT. 
http://www.motortrend.com/road....html 
0-60 mph 7.1 sec
Quarter-mile	15.3 sec @ 90.5 mph
Braking, 60-0 mph	127 ft
Lateral acceleration 0.79 g avg
MT Figure Eight 27.7 sec @ 0.60 g avg
Meanwhile MT also ran a FWD 2.0 DSG around the same time:
http://www.motortrend.com/road....html 
0-60 mph 6.4 sec
Quarter mile 15.0 sec @ 93.0 mph
Braking, 60-0 mph 118 ft
Lateral acceleration	0.84 g avg
MT figure eight 26.9 sec @ 0.63 g
C&D also ran a '09 Quattro:
http://www.caranddriver.com/re..._test 
Zero to 60 mph: 6.3 sec
Zero to 100 mph: 17.7 sec
Street start, 5–60 mph: 7.3 sec
Standing ¼-mile: 14.9 sec @ 93 mph
Top speed (governor limited): 130 mph
Braking, 70–0 mph: 174 ft
Roadholding, 300-ft-dia skidpad 0.86 g 
So I'm not seeing anything in your bench racing that suggests the Volvo puts the A3 in the weeds. But what's the point of bench racing anyway. How often do you plan on lining up and running for pinks against an A3 anyway if you lease the Volvo? Since all you care about is stats anyway, then just go get the Volvo since you think it's superior. No test drive required.


----------



## A+ (Apr 26, 2007)

i feel sorry that you're considering an s40. when i got my car i compared it to a bunch of other cars. namely; 328i, b7 A4, S40, Cooper S, GTI, C. It came down to the A3 as it was the best compromise. 328i (non facelift) is a good drive but styling and interior was nasty. A4 was a pig. S40 plain sucks (crammed, etc., steering has NO feel), Cooper S was an awesome car but way too small and overpriced, GTI was too boy racer. 
my car list for next spring: 335d, B8 A4 Avant, B8 S4, GTI. 
So please just get lost if you're buying that S40. I don't think anybody cares about what you eventually get, since you've already got a bad rep around here. 
You also mentioned about an S3 in north america. I wish you good luck with that.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: As unbiased as possible...which one? (06TornadoGTIPete)*

Boy, I haven't seen a thread blow up this fast since the DSG vs 6MT days. You seem to have riled the ranks pretty well. I barely skimmed these pages, but I guess I'll jump in here.
Last I heard, Audi gives 4yr/50K miles warrantee, just in case that wasn't corrected. It's pathetic that they dropped the free scheduled maintenance. IMO that should be standard. So if you consider the A3, add the package for somewhere ~$700.
I think the point that people come back to often that's most valid, is that you really need to drive both cars. It's futile and a waste of not only our time, but really of yours to speculate and obsess before testing reality. And I don't think you should take internet forums for reality, but we have at least driven our cars. Now I'm as OCD as the next guy, and can understand the joy and masturmation involved in imagination. But really, you're talking about putting down $30K+ of cold hard cash, so drive the cars. Then talk.
My mom drove a Volvo to 260K miles, I learned to drive on it. 1975 245. Loved it. A good friend had an early S40 and she has never had a worse car in terms of reliability. My brother in law got the S60 the R-variant. Great car, but really stiff legs. 
The union with Ford came later, and I drove the S40 before choosing the A3. It was a T5, but not the R-Design. Am I correct in saying that's mostly a cosmetic addition of late? I found it nice (most new cars are to me), but a little on the unresponsive side. This was back in 2006. I found the torque good, but the revs got a little raucous over 4.5krpms, and the delivery was a little uneven. Again good oomph, but not continuing up into the rev band very smoothly. I loved the interior in general. Found the fabric a little funky-clingy but the rest was really elegant, simple, classy. In looking closely, it got a little flat-gray looking, too much so. I like the exterior design a lot. Volvo did good work, and I like how they distinguish themselves.
I chose against it because… the reliability ratings Volvo got in 2006 when I was deciding. Not very good. I didn't find the drive engaging compared to others. I even found the similar-platform Mazda3 more engaging. Don't ask me why. Maybe it's as simple as tires. But the Mazda3 steered better, shifted better and wanted to have fun. Maybe we should blame the tranny? The Volvo moved silently and handled well, but even though the A3 is as quiet, it was more eager. That may have something to do with the engine note, as it sounds happy at higher revs, like it wants to go fast. Also, pretty much all of the press I read on the S40 T5 seemed to have a similar sense of things. The driving experience didn't speak of wanting to have fun. Add to that, the S-tronic (DSG) tranny is brilliant. No comparison there to the Volvo.
Sedan vs. Wagon? That's not an argument, it's just a decision you need to make. Looks? Like 'em both. Performance? You can probably get yourself killed in either just as well. If you care a lot about numbers and want to make sure you don't get embarrassed, get yourself a MS3 or WRX-STI or EVO and save the bucks. There are so many dimensions which contribute to the decision that only you can decide visualize all your criteria yourself.
In 1992 I bought a Nissan Sentra SE-R, because it had the best engine and transmission available and a proven suspension at the $15K point. In 2007 I bought the A3 for the exact same reason for twice the dough. I've never read anyone say the Volvo has the best engine (look at the Audi's awards) or transmission, period. Do like the suspension just fine though.
So there. A completely biased thought. Sorry. I tried, but this is what I came up with. Go to a dealer, hand them your driver's license, and ask to drive the cars. If you love the Volvo, more power to you, those Swedes will be happy to have your money.


_Modified by KnockKnock at 9:19 PM 12/14/2009_


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
- AWD would fix understeer issues as would the new R-design chassis control system and tighter spring rates on the 2010.


Tell us more about this.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
I would like to think this too but after what has been discussed here, you seem to ONLY know the car you drive.


Go back and read again, you seem to have comprehension difficulties... I just SOLD a Volvo.

_Quote »_For a so-called enthusiast, it is disappointing. Quiz me if you like. 


Why? -You already revealed yourself not to know which friggin. PLATFORM the A3 is based on.

_Quote »_Reason is based on objectivity. The S40 has more features, better performance, equal build quality and better material quality for the same price. How is it not reasonable to think it is better?


Well, now I see why you don't need to drive either one...


_Modified by VWAddict at 7:18 AM 12/15/2009_


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: As unbiased as possible...which one? (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_White 2010 Audi A3 Premium Plus S-Tronic Quattro with cold weather package, convenience package, and open-sky 
MSRP = $35,450 - has 3 year 36k bumper to bumper and NO free scheduled maintenance 
OR 
White 2010 Volvo S40 T5 AWD R-Design with full leather (not two tone cloth/leather), climate package, preferred package, xenons, and auto
MSRP = $35,350 - has 5 year 60k bumper to bumper AND free scheduled maintenance
Very similar cars. Both with AWD, xenons, moonroof, bluetooth,17" wheels, 4 doors, turbo, similar size, leather, climate control, EVERYTHING. 
Volvo has 27 more hp, 29 more lb/ft of torque and only weighs 20 lbs more. Volvo also has memory driver seat and power passenger seat, keyless drive, and adaptive (cornering) xenons.
With that info, what would you choose?









I would take the Volvo with Euro delivery which saves you some coin and includes travel.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (RedLineRob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedLineRob* »_so your 24 you got a girl friend ? boy friend? 
ill tell you one thing you will get way more action in the Audi 
girls love the rings haha 

unless your going for hipster or hippy girls then the volvo is the way to go but you need to get a old one the classic box volvo those are dope hahah 

I am married and my WIFE thinks the A3 looks like a station wagon...


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

I will drive them both and then go from there. That is all I can do.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_I will drive them both and then go from there. That is all I can do.

Good idea. I'll be in your situation come next Fall. I'm looking at the V50 R AWD, A3 TDI or Golf TDI. I would love the AWD in a TDI but know it's NOT going to happen. 
Something about Volvo keeps attracting me to the brand; must be the Euro delivery and savings. 
If you can hold out for the refreshed V50, I would do that. 
It should look something like this


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Thanks, that was good reading








The OP obviously has his mind set that the S40 is inferior to the A3 in all aspects.
Enough said http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Enough said http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif

x2


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverSquirrel* »_
x2


x3!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*

Irish. Black hole this ish.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MachnickiA3)*

Go Phillies!


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
I am married and my WIFE thinks the A3 looks like a station wagon...

Your wife married you. What the **** does she know about good judgement?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

he must have big pee pee


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

you people act like 12 year olds... lol wow 
Unsubscribed.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (quailallstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quailallstar* »_you people act like 12 year olds... lol wow 
Unsubscribed.

do you want to compare pee pee size?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_What I meant by the S40 being superior in every way is that it is more equipped, equally priced, better warranty and free maintenance, faster, more powerful, safer, etc...


Safer?!? WTF?!? A3 is consistantly a top safety pick. Maybe you've been listening to to your Grampa too much.
Here's unbiased information for you:
S40
http://www.iihs.org/ratings/ra...d=411
A3
http://www.iihs.org/ratings/ra...d=554
My "unbiased" opinion: A3>S40
I checked out nearly every competitor of the A3 when I was shopping for a car. Here's what I remember about some of them:
Acura - Great feature set for the money. Slow and boring.
BMW - Didn't get to test drive. After spending about 2 hours in the showroom without getting any help from a sales person I was disgusted with the attitude of not the sales people, but the other peopler that were shopping for a BMW. Don't care how good the car is, it just isn't "me".
Volvo - I had high hopes based on the research I did. Was sorely disappointed in the actual car. Don't remember much about the actual car... That is the point.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
I am married and my WIFE thinks the A3 looks like a station wagon...
Maybe you should raise your car and she would think it is a SUV, hence your car would then become trendy and you would be able to park it in your driveway instead of around the block.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Go Phillies!


bastards have Doc now!!! we already miss him


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_
I checked out nearly every competitor of the A3 when I was shopping for a car. Here's what I remember about some of them:
Acura - Great feature set for the money. Slow and boring.
Volvo - I had high hopes based on the research I did. Was sorely disappointed in the actual car. Don't remember much about the actual car... That is the point.

This is actually what I expect. The TSX is slow and boring and even though has good features it is lacking material quality. Very plasticy. And now ugly with the new nose. I drove a last gen one and it wasn't anything to write home about.
The Volvo, ON PAPER, seems to be a winner. The decision will be made, of course, after driving each of them. I am not looking for something flashy but something conservatively nice. Just a solid all around nice car. The Volvo seems to fit this.
We just bought a CC for my wife last week. This was a similar situation where we looked at an Altima and the CC. The Altima, on paper, was more equipped and better priced then the CC, but we chose the CC. I can see this being the case with the S40 and A3. The problem is that the Altima and CC were very different in execution but I don't believe this that to be true with the S40 and A3. Both are great cars. It isn't which is better or worse but which I prefer after the drive. I would proud to own either car.
I am glad to know that NO ONE had a single bad thing to say about the Volvo Just preferred the A3.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^^^^^^^^^ minus the slushboc







its a good car


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_^^^^^^^^^ minus the slushboc







its a good car 

x2
That's what really sealed the deal with the A3. I HATE slushboxes but got tired of getting in situations where I wanted the wife to drive my car but she couldn't drive a stick (She has a knee problem that gets aggravated from using a clutch pedal). The DSG has almost none of the properties that I hate about a slushbox. I mostly hate that with a slushbox you sometimes hit the gas hard and it will pause, downshift one gear, pause again, then downshift another, then quickly hit too many RPM's and have to upshift again. The DSG works soooo much better for sudden acceleration from other than a stop. Get the car up to 45+MPH and then whomp on the accelerator. you will feel a huge difference between the A3 and any similar car with a slushbox.


----------



## kirk180 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (quailallstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quailallstar* »_you people act like 12 year olds... lol wow 
Unsubscribed.


Yep. I'm catching onto this fast. You wanna know the difference between the Audi A3 forums and the Civis Si forums?.....Not a whole lot. Seriously, I would have never guessed that. Perhaps the A3 being entry level has something to do with this. But that's just a hunch based on demographics. Surely the A6 owners don't act this way 90% of the time...do they?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (kirk180)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kirk180* »_

Yep. I'm catching onto this fast. You wanna know the difference between the Audi A3 forums and the Civis Si forums?.....Not a whole lot. Seriously, I would have never guessed that. Perhaps the A3 being entry level has something to do with this. But that's just a hunch based on demographics. Surely the A6 owners don't act this way 90% of the time...do they?

u be surprised


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (kirk180)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kirk180* »_
Perhaps the A3 being entry level 

Not sure I agree with this statement. The A3 is really just a smaller A4 and has virtually all of the same finish options short of a very few minor omissions. So unless you think the A4 is an entry level car I'm not sure your statement makes sense. The pricing on the A3 is certainly close enough to the A4.


----------



## kirk180 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (drew138)*

^^^Doesn't your statements basically validate my point? Sounds like you're saying that the A3 is a few grand cheaper to purchase, and comes with a few less options. Hence it being Audi's entry level vehicle. Thus the "3" and not the "4" in the model name. 


_Modified by kirk180 at 4:01 PM 12-15-2009_


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

there is no entry level Audi
All there cars are made for different purposes.
now if your talking about entry level cars may be VW is an entry level car company and there targeted for younger audience so when that person gets older they stay brand loyal and upgrade and buy an Audi. 
and then later in life they might get a porche or Lamberghini


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Go Phillies!
Go Yankees!!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Thank goodness for the upcoming A1 and A2, don't make us look like the cheapest guys on the block (at least in Europe).


----------



## kirk180 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (RedLineRob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedLineRob* »_there is no entry level Audi 

Here: "The 2010 Audi A3 has sports car-like performance in the body of a sleek hatchback, which makes it unique within its class. Still, the A3 is expensive compared to other entry-level luxury cars." -USNews Rankings&Reviews.
That was simply the very first of many links that came up in a quick google search. One could find countless online review articles, magazines reviews, and television show quotes that refer to the A3 as Audi's entry level vehicle. You're right. Audi's vehicles all serve a different purpose. That goes without saying. All car companies have vehicles that serve a different purpose. If not, then they'd only make one model. That doesn't change the fact that the A3 is widely considered Audi's entry level car.


----------



## A+ (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
We just bought a CC for my wife last week. This was a similar situation where we looked at an Altima and the CC. The Altima, on paper, was more equipped and better priced then the CC, but we chose the CC. I can see this being the case with the S40 and A3. The problem is that the Altima and CC were very different in execution but I don't believe this that to be true with the S40 and A3. Both are great cars. It isn't which is better or worse but which I prefer after the drive. I would proud to own either car.
I am glad to know that NO ONE had a single bad thing to say about the Volvo Just preferred the A3.

If you read properly I did explain what I compared the A3 w/ and why the Volvo is inferior. 

_Quote, originally posted by *A+* »_
i feel sorry that you're considering an s40. when i got my car i compared it to a bunch of other cars. namely; 328i, b7 A4, S40, Cooper S, GTI, C. It came down to the A3 as it was the best compromise. 328i (non facelift) is a good drive but styling and interior was nasty. A4 was a pig. S40 plain sucks (crammed, etc., steering has NO feel), Cooper S was an awesome car but way too small and overpriced, GTI was too boy racer.


See how i said the S40 has NO steering feel and has a very crammed interior. 
I wouldn't say that the A3 is lower grade than A4. At least in North America. The price difference is negligible. I have the money to get the A4 but didn't want it because at that time it was a b7.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE DSG /S-Tronic. I now own 2 cars with this transmission and cannot find fault in it. The slushbox in the S40 is a negative for sure.
Also, since it is my post I feel it necessary to contribute to the newest debate.
The A3 is Audi's entry level car. With a base price $5,000 (roughly 18%) less then the A4 base price. How is it not? I do actually not understand why the A3 exists. The A4 is BARELY more equipped, though as of late looks more expensive, and an A4 has an "AVANT" that would satisfy the same needs of an A3 owner.
Just because it is Audi's entry level car doesn't take away from its appeal. Think of it like the Boxster for Porshce or the Vantage for Aston. Those are their "entry level" models (by definition) but are GREAT cars. Don't get hung up on this.


_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 6:53 PM 12-15-2009_


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_ "AVANT" 

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















The A3 I would say has a more sporty feel since it is smaller. When I was look I thought about a A4 but when I heard the size difference, I knew the A3 was the one.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_ http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif

missed this but I think everyone will agree on it.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

I guess what makes this difficult is that I really want to like the S40. I LOVE VAG (hehehe) and just want to try something else but I don't know if there is anything else in this class of car worth trying...


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Maybe an MB, both are stodgy but safety oriented.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

A C300 is nice but competes more with the A4. I want to stay under $35,000 with AWD. IS250 MAY be close but is slow as ****.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_I LOVE VAG (hehehe) and just want to try something else but I don't know if there is anything else in this class of car worth trying...


Really? hard to see that reading this thread....


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
It turns heads because people are wondering why a station wagon has 4-rings on the front of it.
They call them avants so they don't have to call them wagons.
Typical vortex/fortitude comment. "Go join a Volvo forum" Meaning, I only talk to people who believe in the exact same things as I do. I don't think it matters what car I was comparing to an A3, the owner of an A3 would never say anything else is better then what they chose.

What do you expect? Go on the Volvo forum and ask the same and nothing will be better than a Volvo. Just pick a car so you can drive your troll a$$ out of here.


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_A C300 is nice but competes more with the A4. I want to stay under $35,000 with AWD. IS250 MAY be close but is slow as ****.
I'm a bit confused as too why this is such a huge decision, you stated earlier that you and your wife just bought a Passat CC, why are you looking at another sedan? to me it makes sense to own a sedan and some sort of hatch/wagon for practicality, and BTW saw an s40 up close today and seriously, no way you can even compare it to an Audi in any way


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

I driven about 5 or so C300's
Ranging from full optioned sport package ones to the standard premium package ones
I gotta say the C300 is slow as a A3 tdi. It is all plastic inside. The center console is full plastic and looks cheap. Handling would be a bit ****tier than a A3.. 
If I get a c class, i would get the C350 with the bigger motor + bigger brakes and some other standard options that are optional in the C300. Plus you will get 18's and its what 5k more?


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm not considering a C300. If I were to spend that much money, I would just get an A4 or even G37xS.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

After some further looking. I REALLY like an A3 with either the S-line or Titanium package. That is where they really pop. The standard 17's on the Premium Plus are nice but I would like the sport seats, 18's, and sport springs. To stay under $35k I would have to look at barely used (broken in) with less than 5k miles on a current year car I would do it, not question.
This is a STOCK +tint 2008 (w/o the new LED lights, which I want) This looks WAY better then any STOCK S40.
Another thing I did notice is the interior. I can't help but think the new CC we just got has a nicer interior. The white gauges with red needles, white MFD, revised steering wheel controls, two-tone leather, touch screen radio (AMAZING), and voice activated blue tooth are ALL nicer then an A3 yet costs less. The A3 has a similar setup to my MKV GTI with the red MFD and VERY similar radio. Are there plans in the near future to bring the A3 up to now VW levels as even the MKVI GTI has these upgrades sans the two tone leather?
Just an observation.












_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 6:31 PM 12-16-2009_


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

meh...its no S40 i tell you what.


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

It's not easy finding a lightly-used A3 in this part of the country. AoA sells a few hundred A3s a month across the whole country, and places like Howard Cooper sell basically 1 a month. Maybe 2.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (warren_s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *warren_s* »_It's not easy finding a lightly-used A3 in this part of the country. AoA sells a few hundred A3s a month across the whole country, and places like Howard Cooper sell basically 1 a month. Maybe 2.

I wouldn't buy from Howie. But not to be a jerk. Do you think that them selling so few is a sign that they are not a very desirable car?


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_meh...its no S40 i tell you what.

I already gave it to ya. The A3 is a good looking car. I wouldn't consider it if it weren't. The S-line and Tit Pack just set it off though. Take it to a whole new level, unfortunately to a new level in cost too. An A3, like I want, with just the S-line is pushing $37,000. That is a lot of jack for a glorified GTI... (not trying to start something that statement)


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
. That is a lot of jack for a glorified GTI... (not trying to start something that statement)

seriously, this thread and your comments are getting old. Keep your effing GTI , your comments are the same pathetic roar that all VW owners that can't afford an Audi scream, "it's just like an Aud blah, blah , blah" so Pathetic and representative of your short 24 years on this planet


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

I can afford an Audi, hence the reason I am looking at one. The same one you own...
Don't get offended because there is some truth in that statement. There are MANY similarities in the MKV GTI and the current gen A3. The A3 has seemingly been forgotten by Audi. They make regular changes and updates to all their cars but the A3 has just changed wheels and now the LED lights. They have redone the A4, A6, TT, A8, and introduced the A/S 5, Q7, Q5, and R8, all WITHOUT changing more then just the wheels and adding LED lights to the A3. The wheels have even come right off other modesl they changed, they are not new or exclusively A3.
The interior is the same as it was when it came out in the states 6 years ago. No other car in Audis line up can claim that.
The reason I don't want another GTI is because I want AWD. I still like the A3 but it is just an observation. The CC has a nicer interior then an A3 PERIOD. I think that most would agree with that.




_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 7:15 PM 12-16-2009_


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

Put it this way.
The A3 interior has MORE in common with a MKV GTI then it does with any other Audi or even MVI GTI.


_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 7:16 PM 12-16-2009_


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*

Please don't buy an A3. You will not be happy with it. Buy whatever BMW you can afford. I really don't mean this in a bad way but your personality and attitude seems to be a much better fit with a BMW.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_Please don't buy an A3. You will not be happy with it. Buy whatever BMW you can afford. I really don't mean this in a bad way but your personality and attitude seems to be a much better fit with a BMW.

I don't even know that means. I like what I like. What I like is the A3. I am too picky of a person to be 100% happy with any car. EVERY car, from a Nissan Versa to a Bugatti Veyron has flaws. I just have to pick the one that has the least. Just because I think the A3 has a dated (for Audi) interior, doesn't mean I don't like the rest of the car. 
It is still a nice interior but, as of late, looks old for the whole VAG lineup. 7" touchscreen color radio with voice activated bluetooth in a $22k car? (Jetta/Golf/GTI) That is crazy. Audi has always been lagging in that department. Their H.U. are awful. I have a friend at work that has a BASE 2008 Dodge Avenger (we're talking $19k) and IT even has a color radio with graphics for Sirius radio that it has.
The rest of Audis lineup has a new radio interface with MMI and updated gauge and instrument cluster but the A3 has been left behind, even when compared to the newest VW's. 


_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 8:12 PM 12-16-2009_


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i don't know what your talking about the A3s interior is awesome, and the newer a3s have the white DIS and you can get the RNS-E if you want a large colour display.


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_Put it this way.
The A3 interior has MORE in common with a MKV GTI then it does with any other Audi or even MVI GTI.

_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 7:16 PM 12-16-2009_
don't know what you have been looking at but the a3 has more in common with the TT's interior then then the GTI, and if you are swayed by electronics only then you definitely are missing the whole picture, the only thing in common between the A3 and the GTI are the drivetrain and the hatch, take away the hatch and they even share the suspension and drivetrain with the TT, Passat, Jetta and quite a few other Vag offerings from SEAT and Skoda, as stated many times in this thread you are one very opinionated and mis-informed youngster, if we go by your philosophy a Timex and a Rolex are the same thing right? they both tel time and both end in EX right? 
Please , I'd prefer you didn't respond. Just buy a car , any car and just troll without posting


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (NY_Avant)*

If i ever see a Volvo with a Dope sticker I'll know who it is. What a tool!!


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

Can you people really tell me the A3 isn't in dire need for an update? That was the point. The S40 does also. Both are dated.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

The CC might be fancy looking outside, but its gut is just as old as the 2003 MkV Rabbit.


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_Please don't buy an A3. You will not be happy with it. Buy whatever BMW you can afford. I really don't mean this in a bad way but your personality and attitude seems to be a much better fit with a BMW.


I Agree, Don't but an A3. Go get a Nice Volvo or BMW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_ I want to stay under $35,000 with AWD.


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
An A3, like I want, with just the S-line is pushing $37,000. That is a lot of jack for a glorified GTI... (not trying to start something that statement

You're seriously going to complain about a measly $2000 for a sexy beast?


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Nobody cares what you drive in here. Sure, we all prefer you not buy an Audi for obvious reasons.
I'm going to repeat that for you. No one in here gives a crap what you buy, what you think, what you drive, what your wife thinks, or what you think you know.
Personally, I hope you buy the volvo. I hope it makes you smile everyday you start it up. 
Once you buy it, you shouldn't have much reason to be visiting the proud 4rings chapter of Fourtitude anymore.
Good day.


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
The A3 interior has MORE in common with a MKV GTI then it does with any other Audi or even MVI GTI.
_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 7:16 PM 12-16-2009_


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_The CC might be fancy looking outside, but its gut is just as old as the 2003 MkV Rabbit.

Which 2003 MKV Rabbit had 4-motion and 3.6? (the only CC to consider, obviously)


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverSquirrel* »_
Which 2003 MKV Rabbit had 4-motion and 3.6? (the only CC to consider, obviously)


The Rabbit R32, if you want to starts stretching definition of cars based on platforms, as the OP is.


_Modified by LWNY at 11:00 AM 12-17-2009_


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*

What the hell is a "Rabbit" R32? Dorks.. No such thing... IT'S A &^%$# GOLF


----------



## BDI (Nov 7, 2002)

2010 A3 > 2010 GTI Nuff said.
The only thing thing the dub has on the Audi would be the RNS510 navi(Because of the touchscreen and plays DVDs). That's it!!!
BTW the new A3 also has the updated Navi with MMI if you're so concerned about the radio.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (quailallstar)*

I dont understand the problem. Just drive the CC, and make her find a new car.
The leather seats are MUCH better than those the A3. They were designed for grown ups. You did get 4-motion (haldex) in the CC, didnt you?


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Isn't the A3 due for a makeover in 2011 or 2012?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (quailallstar)*

First, I freaking love this thread. Second, our favorite dbag already bought the CC for his wife so this is all just a masturbation exercise for him. He must have lots of practice. Third, his self proclaimed "i'm a car guy' joke isn't backed up at all beyond a little googling and C/D stats. The reason he hasn't driven any of these cars is that no dealer is going to let a 24y/o dbag behind the wheel of a car. Fourth, NY_Avant is 1000% accurate in his assesment of this guy who claims to love VAG but has to hate on the A3 since he fails to see the logic of the A3. Finally, I love this thread.
Go Phillies.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

^^^ I don't google or reference any of my info. I use my brain and preexisting knowledge. It would be hard to reference the A3 anyways, because no one cares. The A3 isn't in ANY tests from any of the major car mags.
Also, the reason I am looking at getting a 2nd new car is because the CC made me see how old my 2006 GTI with interlagos plaid is.
The logic of the A3 is that it is sporty and practical and a cheap way to get into an Audi. And...? 


_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 9:27 AM 12-17-2009_


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

I am quite sure that all of my posts have just been facts concerning both vehicles. No one in here can argue that the S40 has more power, more features, better warranty, equal build and material quality, and costs the same. Those are facts. Now because you like Audi you choose to ignore those facts. That is fine. I am still leaning towards the Audi myself. Just because the CC is more aesthetically pleasing doesn't mean the A3 isn't nice. The CC is VW's flagship while the A3 is Audi's entry level car.


_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 9:31 AM 12-17-2009_


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *quailallstar* »_What the hell is a "Rabbit" R32? Dorks.. No such thing... IT'S A &^%$# GOLF










correct me if i am wrong but wasn't the original name the rabbit when in came to north America like 30 years ago??


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

Correct - the MKI in 1974 was called the Rabbit in the US market, however the R32 was in MKIV and MKV which was the Golf.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Go Phillies!!!


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Go Phillies!!!


how do you guys like having the best pitcher in baseball?


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

What I still cannot figure out is why you get so personal with you preference of cars. 
I think a non-Audi owner commenting on the A3 would be much appreciated. Sometimes owning the car makes you overlook some of the things that people who don't own the car would see. 
I do the same with my GTI. When I got that it was the best car in the world, because it was mine. I can see you doing the same thing with the A3 or any car. 
Look at it like this. If me, a non-Audi owner (but long time lover) sees these deficits (which every car has) then what do you think non car people in general will think. If showed someone who drives a Toyota the interior of the A3 and then showed the CC, without telling them which was which, they would prefer the CC to the A3. If I told them which was which (VW or Audi) they may lean towards the A3 simply because they know that Audi is typically nicer then VW.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_What I still cannot figure out is why you get so personal with you preference of cars. 
I think a non-Audi owner commenting on the A3 would be much appreciated. Sometimes owning the car makes you overlook some of the things that people who don't own the car would see. 
I do the same with my GTI. When I got that it was the best car in the world, because it was mine. I can see you doing the same thing with the A3 or any car. 
Look at it like this. If me, a non-Audi owner (but long time lover) sees these deficits (which every car has) then what do you think non car people in general will think. If showed someone who drives a Toyota the interior of the A3 and then showed the CC, without telling them which was which, they would prefer the CC to the A3. If I told them which was which (VW or Audi) they may lean towards the A3 simply because they know that Audi is typically nicer then VW.


throughout this whole thread you have consistently put down the A3 how do you think a group of passionate people would feel? you claim to be unbiased and ask for unbiased opinions but throughout this thread its clear you are far from unbiased its why people are attacking you. you are also taking our answers and throwing them back in our face claiming we are wrong!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Rabbit, Bunny, Golf.... its all the SAME CAR.








My first car was a '77 Rabbit. No matter where i looked, and i do believe I fixed a lot of things on that car, it didnt say "MKI" on it anywhere. but it was an awsome shade of orange, and a blast to drive.
I now consider my A3 to be the ultimate evolution of the Rabbit.








can we squeeze another page out of this thread by the end of the day? Obviously Im bored at work today... the boss is on vacation







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_The CC might be fancy looking outside, but its gut is just as old as the 2003 MkV Rabbit.

There is no such thing as a MKV 2003 Rabbit. It would be a MKIV 2003 Golf.
Oh, I can see the resemblance...


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_What I still cannot figure out.....

The list is a lot longer than that troll.... 
The A3 is not a cheap way to get into an Audi and it's also not an expensive way to get into a Rabbit. It's a way to get a very nice / mature car with lots of potential on top of an already solidly built car. Most everyone on here will tell you that they think the car is a bit high, but your also talking to the same group that for a variety of reasons determined to overlook the premium price. So you're in here arguing about the price of the car in comparison to other cars that are "cheap"er. You're continual rehashing of this issue to a group of owners who made a personal choice here makes you a troll. Quite frankly, we needed a good laugh, so thanks.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
throughout this whole thread you have consistently put down the A3 how do you think a group of passionate people would feel? you claim to be unbiased and ask for unbiased opinions but throughout this thread its clear you are far from unbiased its why people are attacking you. you are also taking our answers and throwing them back in our face claiming we are wrong! 


Unbiased, to me, would using the information at hand. I presented you with the info, not unfairly, and showed that the S40, by the book, is the better car. In practicality that may be different. I still like the A3 but I guess I should have expected this. Hence the name of the thread "as unbiased as possible". I knew you would all freak out from the start.
No one has given me answers. Just "buy the A3". A few said some other things but not much. If I was considering buying an A3, wouldn't you try to sell me on it. I know when someone is interested in a GTI I just go crazy showing them all of the cool features. People in this thread have actually deterred me from the A3 because I don't want to be associated with a bunch of "passionate" A3 owners. All you have been is VERY defensive when I am just expressing my opinion, which in my world (friends/family/co-workers/X) is very well respected.
If you chose to buy an A3 simply because it is an Audi, that is fine, but that doesn't help me in my decision.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
I think a non-Audi owner commenting on the A3 would be much appreciated. Sometimes owning the car makes you overlook some of the things that people who don't own the car would see. 

I think its fair to assume that most people who have A3s now didn't own a Audi before...correct? I'm sure its also fair to assume that most of us came from a VW MKIV of some sort.
I think we all picked the A3 for our own various reasons, but still, we picked it out of all the possible choices there may be. Some people even went as far as getting 2 A3s, a A4, and then back to the A3. Boy, he must be nuts to do that! 
If you're going to keep bashing the A3 and saying how superior the S40 is, why even bother "leaning" towards the A3. If I talked as much crap about the S40, I would've bought one yesterday and left the unworthy A3 owners to pity themselves.
Please, just do us a favor and ask for a http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif of this thread yourself.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_^^^ I don't google or reference any of my info. The A3 isn't in ANY tests from any of the major car mags.
_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 9:27 AM 12-17-2009_

Not in ANY test from any major car mags?!









Maybe your ignorance could use a little google magic.
http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/D...Sport/
http://www.topgear.com/uk/audi...i-170
http://www.roadandtrack.com/co...di+a3


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
The list is a lot longer than that troll.... 
The A3 is not a cheap way to get into an Audi and it's also not an expensive way to get into a Rabbit. It's a way to get a very nice / mature car with lots of potential on top of an already solidly built car. Most everyone on here will tell you that they think the car is a bit high, but your also talking to the same group that for a variety of reasons determined to overlook the premium price. So you're in here arguing about the price of the car in comparison to other cars that are "cheap"er. You're continual rehashing of this issue to a group of owners who made a personal choice here makes you a troll. Quite frankly, we needed a good laugh, so thanks.

So you agree the car is over priced and a poor value. (same thing) It has lots of "potential". That sounds horrible. The reason I don't mod my cars is because I believe modifications are just ways of fixing stock deficits. Like a boob job. It is not good enough in stock form so you have to make it better through modification. I think that takes away from the car. My cars will remain stock. I would rather buy a better car then buy a lesser one and mod it.
The S40 is $100 cheaper. It just gets you more.
Also, I am the one getting the laugh out of this. I have done nothing but spit facts and then (sorry) comment that the A3 is in dire need of an update. (fact based opinion). I STILL LIKE THE CAR. I liked it from the start and the reason I was considering it. I was just hoping that some of you had been around the block and could provide some insight into the Volvo. Only a select few have and they have contributed then moved on.
It is a bit hard for many of you to provide a valid opinion when all you have ever driven is VAG vehicles.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: (SilverSquirrel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverSquirrel* »_Rabbit, Bunny, Golf.... its all the SAME CAR.








My first car was a '77 Rabbit. No matter where i looked, and i do believe I fixed a lot of things on that car, it didn't say "MKI" on it anywhere. but it was an awesome shade of orange, and a blast to drive.
I now consider my A3 to be the ultimate evolution of the Rabbit.








can we squeeze another page out of this thread by the end of the day? Obviously Im bored at work today... the boss is on vacation







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif









I meant that their never was such a thing as a "Rabbit .:R32" lol... Rabbit was the name used in the states for previous.... R32 is a sub-model within another model if that makes any sense.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (quailallstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quailallstar* »_
I meant that their never was such a thing as a "Rabbit .:R32" lol... Rabbit was the name used in the states for previous.... R32 is a sub-model within another model if that makes any sense. 

Nice sig...I hope this thread points you in the right direction.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (MachnickiA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MachnickiA3* »_
Not in ANY test from any major car mags?!








Maybe your ignorance could use a little google magic.
http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/D...Sport/
http://www.topgear.com/uk/audi...i-170
http://www.roadandtrack.com/co...di+a3










You drive an A3? Are you an idiot?
The first one is showcasing the A3 Cab in the UK - not available in the states and should only be driven by people with 2x chromosomes.
The second one is of a UK Spec TDI
The third is of current TDI and then a comparo in 2006. If that comparo is still relevant to the current car then that is more evidence of the car needing an update.
Also, a review is different then a test. A review notifies consumers of the car. A test compares it against its peers. They acknowledge that the A3 exists but don't compare it to its peers for some reason.


_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 10:09 AM 12-17-2009_


----------



## BrillntRed06 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (06TornadoGTIPete)*

this thread is like talking to a brick wall....why do you like the A3 (and please be unbiased, you're an idiot for posting something like that on the A3 forum thread).....but this is why the S40 is better, so why do you still like your A3....but this is why the Volvo is better.........Just buy the F*cking S40 and be gone. 
I'm never going to convince you that the S40 is inferior to this car because on paper it looks like it is better. Drive each car and pick one, end of story. 
And my unbiased opinion is that you are young, already have one new car, and you have a girlfriend that has balls locked up somewhere because you can't just go and make the decision by yourself because you have to ask a forum/girlfriend which car you should buy.

BTW......GO MARINERS!


_Modified by BrillntRed06 at 10:12 AM 12/17/2009_


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
I think its fair to assume that most people who have A3s now didn't own a Audi before...correct? I'm sure its also fair to assume that most of us came from a VW MKIV of some sort.


Not me. 
As stated above, I come from a "MKI" vw, a "MKII scirocco, but my A3 is my third Audi quattro.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
It is a bit hard for many of you to provide a valid opinion when all you have ever driven is VAG vehicles.


well my first car was a 1993 mazda 5 speed 323 POS sh_tbox which compared to the A3 well yeah...
drove my brothers 00 mk4 jetta 2.0slow allot when he had it, slow but a tank for sure its what brought me into the VAG world it was the solid feel and quality for a sub 20k car that American cars especially lacked. compared to the A3 its slow and in serious need of an update








parents have had lots of GM products throughout my life grand Ams Prixs caddy etc... 
they are all slow old boats compared to the A3 not to mention the A3's interior is 110% better then all of them.
my brother currently has a 300 its a huge boat and the A3's interior quality is 100% better seeing they are around the same cost, the 300 is full of cheap ass plastic crap. 
i know you want to hear bad things about this car since you want to buy the jesusmobile but i am not going to lie the A3 is one of the nicest well made cars i have ever been in... now thats not saying much looking at my car history but its the truth. 
I enjoy every second i drive mine, and love stepping into my car on a daily basis. does it have faults? sure but IMO it has so much more positives then negatives regardless. 
The A3 has a soul compared to most cars its quarky somewhat rare and completely its own beast. So don't expect me to bash my car when i couldn't because i don't feel it deserves that.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BrillntRed06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrillntRed06* »_this thread is like talking to a brick wall....why do you like the A3 (and please be unbiased, you're an idiot for posting something like that on the A3 forum thread).....but this is why the S40 is better, so why do you still like your A3....but this is why the Volvo is better.........Just by the F*cking S40 and be gone. 
I'm never going to convince you that the S40 is inferior to this car because on paper it looks like it is better. Drive each car and pick one, end of story. 
And my unbiased opinion is that you are young, already have one new car, and you have a girlfriend that has balls locked up somewhere because you can't just go and make the decision by yourself because you have to ask a forum/girlfriend which car you should buy.

She is my wife and actually prefers the A3 to the S40.
I am asking your opinion because I like the A3 and its execution but saw that the S40 is a viable option as well based on its cost and feature content.
I don't know why we can't look at them as car enthusiasts and NOT Audi enthusiasts. They are both good cars and each have their pros and cons. I feel like you are a bit blinded by the 4 rings on the car. If the S40 was badged as an Audi A3 and the A3 was badged as a Volvo S40, you would still prefer the A3 because of your love for Audi.


----------



## BrillntRed06 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BrillntRed06)*

or better yet, buy the S40 and put this on the back








and then you'll have a car that is better than the S40 and A3 combined! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
It is a bit hard for many of you to provide a valid opinion when all you have ever driven is VAG vehicles.

So what have you driven lately? AT LEAST you must have driven both the S40 and A3 right?

_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
Actually...neither
I guess I just assumed both would/should drive AT LEAST as good as my GTI, which is fine by me because I like the way that drives.

This definitely makes YOUR opinion valid. 
Since I'm in the market for an A4, I prolly dont even need to test drive it because it would/should drive AT LEAST as good as my A3, which is fine by me because I like the way that drives.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
You drive an A3? Are you an idiot?
The first one is showcasing the A3 Cab in the UK - not available in the states and should only be driven by people with 2x chromosomes.
The second one is of a UK Spec TDI
The third is of current TDI and then a comparo in 2006. If that comparo is still relevant to the current car then that is more evidence of the car needing an update.
Also, a review is different then a test. A review notifies consumers of the car. A test compares it against its peers. They acknowledge that the A3 exists but don't compare it to its peers for some reason.

_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 10:09 AM 12-17-2009_


You said A3 test. I gave you A3 tests, not reviews. Read before you start foaming nonsense at the mouth.


----------



## BrillntRed06 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
If the S40 was badged as an Audi A3 and the A3 was badged as a Volvo S40, you would still prefer the A3 because of your love for Audi.

Wrong! I prefer the A3 and even my A4 to the volvo because, as I've stated before, I don't like the inside styling of the volvo's and I do not like the look of the car in general. So if you asked me to choose between the two cars, I would choose the A3 because it appeals to me more. If you threw in a porsche 997 4S, I would choose that car because I like it better than my A3. I think we have all given you our opinions, but you just aren't hearing the answer you want. Why would we tell you that we don't like our car and oh so wish that we would have bought the volvo instead?


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
I enjoy every second i drive mine, and love stepping into my car on a daily basis. does it have faults? sure but IMO it has so much more positives then negatives regardless. 
The A3 has a soul compared to most cars its quarky somewhat rare and completely its own beast. So don't expect me to bash my car when i couldn't because i don't feel it deserves that. 

Why couldn't this have been said from the start. The soul and feel of the car is something that had us choose our CC over the Altima. The Nissan was more equipped, faster, more powerful, and everything but the CC had an identity. It was a car all its own, not trying to appeal to everyone, which I hate. The Altima is the 7th highest selling vehicle (truck, suv, cuv, van, car) so far this year. That deterred me from it. I don't want a car that every has or everyone can have.
The trouble with this is that both the S40 and A3 are rare sights around here. They are both unique cars and offer their own unique quirks. Not having driven them, I believe that they will both drive well also.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (dzasta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dzasta* »_
So what have you driven lately? AT LEAST you must have driven both the S40 and A3 right?
This definitely makes YOUR opinion valid. 
Since I'm in the market for an A4, I prolly dont even need to test drive it because it would/should drive AT LEAST as good as my A3, which is fine by me because I like the way that drives. 









Good point and I do need to drive them. Think of this as car magazine would put it "initial thoughts"


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

s40 doenst drive well


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (MachnickiA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MachnickiA3* »_

You said A3 test. I gave you A3 tests, not reviews. Read before you start foaming nonsense at the mouth.


None of those "test" are relevant to me looking to buy this car. The A3 non TDI has not been tested since 2006 in the US market... I live in Michigan and would buy a US market, non TDI, newer then 2006. That is a very old test and a bit has changed on the car. The engine for one went from TSI to FSI.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BrillntRed06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrillntRed06* »_
Wrong! I prefer the A3 and even my A4 to the volvo because, as I've stated before, I don't like the inside styling of the volvo's and I do not like the look of the car in general. So if you asked me to choose between the two cars, I would choose the A3 because it appeals to me more. If you threw in a porsche 997 4S, I would choose that car because I like it better than my A3. I think we have all given you our opinions, but you just aren't hearing the answer you want. Why would we tell you that we don't like our car and oh so wish that we would have bought the volvo instead?









You cannot comment on my Volvo/Audi badging situation because it will never happen. It was kind of a mute point on my part.
I didn't expect you to like the S40 better but to look at its merits and agreeably come to a consensus that it is a viable alternative to a hatchback (which I said I don't really want). Each car owner is different, they look for different things in a car. You seem to portray that that is irrelevant because the A3 is the best regardless.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
I think its fair to assume that most people who have A3s now didn't own a Audi before...correct? I'm sure its also fair to assume that most of us came from a VW MKIV of some sort.


I actually traded in my 2002 Audi A4 with a GTRS Big Turbo set up for my A3. 
I have never once missed the Quattro and the A3 is just as much fun with very basic mods as my old car with a built motor and big turbo. I like that A3 because its the second lightest Audi on the market. ( a little heavier than a TT) The gear ratio in the A3 with a manual trans is like heaven in most driving environments. I also get fantastic mileage when I go through my Hypemiling phases. 
When I was buying the A3 back in the summer of 06 it fit the bill exactly. Small with the capability of an carrying all my audio equipment. Good for the Urban areas i tend to find myself in because of its size and low key demeanor. Are there other faster nicer cars out there?! YES has the A3 served the overall purpose of being a practical and balanced car 100x over. 
I have driven my A3 cross country several times coast to coast and it performs with great power/great gas mileage and reliability. Way better than the 2002 A4 was capable of. I am a fan of the new motor philosophy of audi, High compression forced induction just speaks to me. 
This forum is small and the people in it have all bonded over the love of the first odd ball audi to hit the U.S. It fits a specific niche in the world and has been a tremendously popular value on a global scale** 
** Audi A3 Honored as CAP Executive Used Car of the Decade in UK 
So in summation I don't know enough to sell you or agree with you about the Volvo but I am not in the market for a volvo or even a new car. But what I can say with all certainty is you should just stick with the MKV, if you need to be a pretend to be a big boy just take the wifes car. This way you can still justify your little boy VW forum antics, while pretending to be mr dignified & unbiased himself. Its really for the best because lets face it you can't hide your spots leopard...


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_It was kind of a mute point on my part.

Hahahahaha...
I think you mean 'Moot'. (unless you're going to shut up, of course...)


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

Even after all of this I still like the A3 more then the S40. I will have to go drive both and see what I like. I guess I am just setting the bar too high for a $35k luxury car. I want one that I can toss as much as my GTI but that has the luxury appointments of say an A6 (which I love with the new 3.0T).
That car doesn't exist on the whole planet though Im sure a B8 S4 would come close...hehehe
I will go drive both and chose whichever one I like. I am a fan of both Volvo and Audi, more so Audi but would never be embarrassed to drive a Volvo anywhere. It is a bit reassuring that none of you could actually find fault in the Volvo, just that it is a Volvo.
DONE!!!


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_
Hahahahaha...
I think you mean 'Moot'. (unless you're going to shut up, of course...)



If this was the MkIV forum they would have already subscribe this guy to so much porn and spam...just saying


----------



## BrillntRed06 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (06TornadoGTIPete)*

are you retarded? do you have vision problems or trouble reading? You are assuming that because I like my A3 that every car is inferior. Read first what you quoted from me....I would buy a different car than the A3 and oh my gosh!....it's a porsche. I also like the twin turbo BMW and a whole host of other vehicles. 
You're asking me to compare my car (that you don't want to buy because it's a hatchback) to a car that I have test driven and didn't like and then tell you that you are correct that some of the features of the S40 are better? I've already said I don't like Volvos! Maybe if I was a women or a proud gay man, I would want a car that offered safety by compromising looks and function. 
I chose my A3 because I like the hatchback look; I don't prefer it over sedans or trucks, but I also see the functionality of having the hatch versus a traditional trunk. I love the DSG compared to the tiptronic and compared to other automatic cars. I bought the 3.2L engine for the initial power because I didn't plan on modifying things too much. I was also considering a 2006 special edition S4 at the time and I was driving around in a lifted Wrangle that was already paid for (so I didn't need a car at the time). The S4 was awesome, the 330 BMW was great too, and I also looked at a lexus but I always came back to the A3 because of the styling and the sheer fun of driving the vehicle. I really think you should at least drive the cars, kill this thread, and then come back to us once you have a little bit more knowledge besides what you can read or find on the internet.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
I will go drive both and chose whichever one I like. I am a fan of both Volvo and Audi, more so Audi but would never be embarrassed to drive a Volvo anywhere. It is a bit reassuring that none of you could actually find fault in the Volvo, just that it is a Volvo.



Vote To Ban... This is the first time I wish we had an active moderator


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*

Bye bye D bag.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rub-ISH)*

Ban?
I am have been a member for more than 3 years. Just because you don't like or agree with what I am saying doesn't mean I should be banned nor does it make it wrong or right. It just is.
Cult anyone?...


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (MachnickiA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MachnickiA3* »_Bye bye D bag.

So attack me personally because I don't share your view and look at things differently (right or wrong)
SEE ABOVE POST


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_
Vote To Ban... This is the first time I wish we had an active moderator 


geez i don't we would ll be banned then!


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

In fear of starting something else. I do have a valid second level question that I would like some REAL advice on.
FWD A3 or AWD?
The reason I ask is because AWD costs $2,100 and the S-line package costs $1,400 and the Titanium s $2,000. Like I said before, with either of those packages it takes the A3 to whole new level.
I could get a FWD w/ either of those packages or an AWD with neither of those packages.


_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 10:50 AM 12-17-2009_


----------



## BrillntRed06 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*

now you're just being cheap. If you cannot afford the car that you want then don't buy at this time and save up for what you really want. I live around Lake Tahoe so I bought the AWD version. Last time I checked it snows where your from and so AWD might not be a bad idea? You can always upgrade the suspension and outside looks of the car later and not have to pay so much up front.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_In fear of starting something else. I do have a valid second level question that I would like some REAL advice on.
FWD A3 or AWD?
The reason I ask is because AWD costs $2,100 and the S-line package costs $1,400 and the Titanium s $2,000. Like I said before, with either of those packages it takes the A3 to whole new level.
I could get a FWD w/ either of those packages or an AWD with neither of those packages.



personally i would go for the FWD with S line since you seem to appreciate the tinsel and have no plans to mod the car. 
if i had to pick i would go with quattro just to put down power better but i plan to take my car to stage 2+ and would notice/benefit from AWD at that level.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (BrillntRed06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrillntRed06* »_now you're just being cheap. If you cannot afford the car that you want then don't buy at this time and save up for what you really want. I live around Lake Tahoe so I bought the AWD version. Last time I checked it snows where your from and so AWD might not be a bad idea? You can always upgrade the suspension and outside looks of the car later and not have to pay so much up front. 

Good point. My wife came from a Subaru Legacy to the CC and that is the first AWD we have owned. It was VERY nice in the winter. Even with factory all-seasons on it.
AWD is NOT something that can be added while suspension and wheels can. What about the seats though... they are SOOO nice.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
FWD A3 or AWD?


In my case, i chose FWD because: i have no need for quattro in sunny socal, and the 2.0T FWD was more fun to drive for me compared to the 3.2L Quattro (i have driven both). Now that the 2.0T Quattro is out, I imagine it is just as fun to drive with the added stability of Quattro, but i haven't gotten a chance to drive one to know for sure yet. 
I'd imagine it gets pretty cold for you in MI, so Quattro would help in the snow.


----------



## BrillntRed06 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*

you can do an AWD conversion, but it will end up costing you more than just buying a car that already has it. How old of a car do you want? Mileage? I only ask because there are plenty of cars (at least in my area) that are just a few years old and inexpensive. I bought my 2006 for just about 20K with an extended warranty to 100k miles and has everything in it but the RNS-E.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (BrillntRed06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrillntRed06* »_you can do an AWD conversion, but it will end up costing you more than just buying a car that already has it. How old of a car do you want? Mileage? I only ask because there are plenty of cars (at least in my area) that are just a few years old and inexpensive. I bought my 2006 for just about 20K with an extended warranty to 100k miles and has everything in it but the RNS-E. 

I wanted new. I know that if I went "newish" I could get AWD AND S-line. I wouldn't want anything older then 2009 and would want less then 10k miles.
Did they have the LEDs in 2009? I want those.


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

*FV-QR*

S40 FTW!!!


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*

http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif
http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif






















What can I say I like locks.
























_Modified by 2.0TProjekt at 2:41 PM 12-17-2009_


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

This one is only 20 miles away from my house. I should pick this one up...
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...thumb


----------



## BrillntRed06 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: (BrillntRed06)*

http://www.carmax.com/enUS/sea...a5500 
some of these are great deals and a short 3 hour drive away


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (BrillntRed06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrillntRed06* »_ http://www.carmax.com/enUS/sea...a5500 
some of these are great deals and a short 3 hour drive away

3 hours for you. 30 hours for me...
There is a good used market for A3's. I found a few, in Michigan, 2009 Premium Plus Quattro's with less than 10k for around $30k. 
How do leases work on used cars?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_ The CC is VW's flagship while the A3 is Audi's entry level car.


Great point.. Anybody remember VW's old flagship? The Phaeton? They hit a home run with that one. Thanks but I would rather drive an "entry level station wagon" than a polished turd. 
btw the interior on the CC is hideous its all VW from about 2002


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_
btw the interior on the CC is hideous its all VW from about 2002

Im not seeing that. They must have had two tone leather, touch screen radios, and the MFD back then.


----------



## BrillntRed06 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*

First of all your ignorant and not very appreciative for someone who is trying to help you when all I really want to do is wrap my hands around your neck from your previous posts. You can have those cars shipped to the Columbus location for a small fee, the cars from carmax are generally in great conditions since they don't buy vehicles with poor carfax results.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (BrillntRed06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrillntRed06* »_First of all your ignorant and not very appreciative for someone who is trying to help you when all I really want to do is wrap my hands around your neck from your previous posts. You can have those cars shipped to the Columbus location for a small fee, the cars from carmax are generally in great conditions since they don't buy vehicles with poor carfax results. 

I didn't mean anything by it. Chill out. I just assumed you lived somewhere else. Also, all of those were 2006, 2007, or 2008. I want 2009 or newer and there was 1 that was base FWD.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

LOL, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4689246


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
Im not seeing that. They must have had two tone leather, touch screen radios, and the MFD back then.

There's a lot you don't see, trust me. Just because they put modern technology in the car doesn't mean it doesn't look like a 2002 they threw a bunch a crap in. The dash pad and door cards are terrible.

_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_

How do leases work on used cars?

Some investment banker you are


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_
There's a lot you don't see, trust me. Just because they put modern technology in the car doesn't mean it doesn't look like a 2002 they threw a bunch a crap in. The dash pad and door cards are terrible.

Some investment banker you are

I think the interior of the CC is nicer then ANY car for $30,000.
I have never leased a used car, only new. What does being an investment banker have to do with leasing cars?


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_LOL, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4689246

You don't even want to start that game. Trust me. Audi's are just as bad as VW when it comes to things like that.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_DONE!!!


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_Ban?
I am have been a member for more than 3 years. Just because you don't like or agree with what I am saying doesn't mean I should be banned nor does it make it wrong or right. It just is.
Cult anyone?...

Lies! All I see are lies. I thought you said you were done. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

I asked a completely separate question. I am done comparing the S40 to the A3. That is for me to decide, clearly none of you.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*

http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif
http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't care. It doesn't even matter anyone.
I will now sit and ponder what it must be like to be so closed minded its as if I am the only person on the planet.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*

Looks at this guy's thread list, what a trol!!!
This title is the best, read the whole thread though
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4439849




_Modified by Uber-A3 at 11:51 AM 12-17-2009_


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_Looks at this guy's thread list, what a trol!!!
This title is the best, read the whole thread though
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4439849
_Modified by Uber-A3 at 11:51 AM 12-17-2009_

There is a back story to that post that clearly you were not a part of. It is irrelevant anyways as we are not talking about my motorcycle.
Also, thought I would post this for funsies...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

yall got trolled son!


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_yall got trolled son!

I don't even know what I troll is. Could someone please define this for me?


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*

Ban the troll!!!


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

And the definition is...?
You cannot ban me because you don't like what I am saying. I have actually been PERSONALLY attacked in this thread and not once have I retaliated. (I did call someone an idiot for posting useless A3 tests)
I have moved past the nonsense that you made of this thread and tried to post a more legit (according to you guys) question.


_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 12:00 PM 12-17-2009_


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_And the definition is...?


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*

^^^ 
Could you also define the word "definition"?
haha


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

troll =


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_Looks at this guy's thread list, what a trol!!!
This title is the best, read the whole thread though
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4439849
_Modified by Uber-A3 at 11:51 AM 12-17-2009_

You guys are making my day. Please, stop. It's hard to get any work done with all this entertainment. I only kid. Please don't stop.
I'm gonna dig up this trolls email. I loved the earlier suggestion......


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

Yes...you are right, that cleared it up...
Really guys?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
I don't even know what I troll is. Could someone please define this for me?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4439849
read the title of the thread. this guy is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (MachnickiA3)*

I'm also gonna put the volvo forums on alert for a kid that likes to show his motorcycle and enlighten the masses.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Storm Chaser FTW... Move along squid. Buy the S40 so we don't have to deal with your self righteous horse $h!t.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

^^^^
Yup, already saw that one. That was a follow up post from a previous thread.
I was getting flack for buying a 600cc sport bike as my first bike. So much so that people didn't believe that I actually had a bike. HENCE THE PICTURES. 
Completely relevant to the topic at hand. Good work... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Do all of you make it a point to comment on things you know nothing about?


_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 12:05 PM 12-17-2009_


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

thx i let UberA3 do all the work for me


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*

the topic has switched.. new topic.. the troll that is you!!


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

You know what is silly.
I would actually have more success asking an Audi salesman about the comparison between the S40 and the A3 then you guys. He gets paid to sell that car...


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_the topic has switched.. new topic.. the troll that is you!!

Oh, i guess I didn't get that seeing as I don't know what a troll is. It makes a bit hard to comment on something I know nothing about. Not like the rest of you who seem to enjoy doing that.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
Oh, i guess I didn't get that seeing as I don't know what a troll is. It makes a bit hard to comment on something I know nothing about. Not like the rest of you who seem to enjoy doing that.


i"d love if you shoveled the same amount of garbage at an audi salesman can you please record it! you think we are biased! Ha!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
Oh, i guess I didn't get that seeing as I don't know what a troll is. It makes a bit hard to comment on something I know nothing about. Not like the rest of you who seem to enjoy doing that.

How do you not know what a troll is and in a thread you made you title it. 
"For the haters who think I am a troll..."


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*

E
_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
I was getting flack for buying a 600cc sport bike as my first bike. So much so that people didn't believe that I actually had a bike. HENCE THE PICTURES. 

_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 12:05 PM 12-17-2009_

No way bro! me too!! People didn't believe me when I told them I had a Zonda. HENCE THE PICTURE, in front of MY house!










_Modified by MachnickiA3 at 12:13 PM 12-17-2009_


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

^^^ 
I wouldn't care less if you had a Pagani Zonda. More irrelevance. 
That motorcycle thread has a back story. It doesn't even matter. Get off it.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_^^^ 
Could you also define the word "definition"?
haha


Definition = 06TornadoGTIPete
Origin = Canton MI
Used in a sentence = 06TornadoGTIPete is the biggest troll on Vwvortex/Fortitude. 





















How about them apples?? Sweetcheeks














and a Ho Ho Ho


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_
How do you not know what a troll is and in a thread you made you title it. 
"For the haters who think I am a troll..."

I was called a troll so I used it to grasp the attention of the readers. 
Troll is an undefinable term. It means different things to different people. I think of troll from the term "trolling" as in fishing. Someone who jumps from thread to thread posting nonsense looking for a "bite".


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*

LOL.....sigh. Poor kid. Just tuck tail and walk away dude. You're not going to make it any better.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_

Definition = 06TornadoGTIPete
Origin = Canton MI
Used in a sentence = 06TornadoGTIPete is the biggest troll on Vwvortex/Fortitude. 





















How about them apples?? Sweetcheeks














and a Ho Ho Ho









I LOVE APPLES


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

listen you have 912 posts and you come in here one day asking for advice. We give you advice on what to do an you come back telling us we are all idiots for thinking a A3 is a better car than a S40. What do you expect? Do you not think that we will say buy the S40 over a A3? HAIL NO. Listen, do me a favor alright. Go make a poll on if you should get a vasectomy so the next generation of kids would not have to deal with your passed on genes. May I warn you that if you EVER ask about 600cc motorbike vs a 500cc motorbike I will personally troll your thread. Lastly If I ever see you here in California I will flag you down and point at you and tell you your a ignant little troll who cant even troll correctly. Now do us all a favor and buy that piece of **** S40 and stick it up ur garage and close the door and lock it. That because when you drive it out in public people would want to do themselves a favor and eat a buck shot. Konsider dis my gift to you.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (MachnickiA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MachnickiA3* »_LOL.....sigh. Poor kid. Just tuck tail and walk away dude. You're not going to make it any better.

I know I don't have all day. I need to study for my exam in 2 hours


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*

This is the greatest thread of the year. Either you are a troll or you are just dumb as a sack of rocks. I'm leaning towards a combination of the two.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (MachnickiA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MachnickiA3* »_LOL.....sigh. Poor kid. Just tuck tail and walk away dude. You're not going to make it any better.

I have no reason to tuck my tail and walk away. Somehow this thread went bad very quickly because of an opinion. You people get so bent out of shape because I recite facts and formulate MY own opinion regarding those facts.
Think about that for a second and see who is in the wrong here.
It would be 10x better if all of you said "I don't agree" instead you said "You are wrong."
See the difference...I DO


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MachnickiA3* »_
I'm gonna dig up this trolls email. I loved the earlier suggestion......


Oh you gone done and done it now...


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_you are a troll or you are just dumb as a sack of rocks. I'm leaning towards a combination of the two.

2nd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

YO A3 GOT MAD SKILLZ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHQvSLqU7Is
but it aint faster then a S40


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

Please provide examples in this post of where it would indicate that I am "dumb"
That word is used like gay or a douche. It is so over used that if you don't like what I am saying. I am automatically dumb. Nothing I said is dumb. Opinions cannot be dumb and the facts that I used for the comparison were facts, those cannot be dumb.
What is dumb about this? Even a lack of understanding is not dumb. If it were then I would be the one saying you were dumb...


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_YO A3 GOT MAD SKILLZ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHQvSLqU7Is
but it aint faster then a S40









Continuing on the trend of irrelevancy.
This one puts out over 500hp from a 2.5 Liter engine.
http://www.elevatecars.com/ele...erica


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
This one puts out over 500hp from a 2.5 Liter engine.
http://www.elevatecars.com/ele...erica

And when I get my gt30 or gt35 I should be done with it after 1st gear


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_
And when I get my gt30 or gt35 I should be done with it after 1st gear






























That would be a good race actually.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

read my ethug. let me knwo


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
Continuing on the trend of irrelevancy.
This one puts out over 500hp from a 2.5 Liter engine.
http://www.elevatecars.com/ele...erica



_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
Continuing on the trend of irrelevancy.
This one puts out over 500hp from a 2.5 Liter engine.
http://www.elevatecars.com/ele...erica


pfft check out JC put down 11s with around 500HP on the 2.0








http://vimeo.com/2030971
http://vimeo.com/2031043



_Modified by tdotA3mike at 3:29 PM 12/17/2009_


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (06TornadoGTIPete)*

Must be slow in the Finance world to have all afternoon to sit online trolling.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_Must be slow in the Finance world to have all afternoon to sit online trolling. 

It is CRAZY slow actually. I am bouncing back and forth between excel, yahoo finance, and vortex.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (06TornadoGTIPete)*

Maybe you should start a thread on how to troll or the slow finance world.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_Maybe you should start a thread on how to troll or the slow finance world. 





































Wow, you really got me there...


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_Maybe you should start a thread on how to troll or the slow finance world.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (06TornadoGTIPete)*

So it looks like Pete is trying to tell us something here...He is in fact







going to buy an A3 so we now need to deal with his inane line of logic and noob method of madness.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_So it looks like Pete is trying to tell us something here...He is in fact







going to buy an A3 so we now need to deal with his inane line of logic and noob method of madness. 


Someone quick tell him the S40 is 3 times as fast























_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_









Thanks


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_So it looks like Pete is trying to tell us something here...He is in fact







going to buy an A3 so we now need to deal with his inane line of logic and noob method of madness. 

That is what the troll wants


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

If I cared how fast the car was, I would not be buying ANY Vovlo or Audi.
i don't think you are trying to make sense anymore. This is like trying to talke with a bunch of kids.


_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 12:42 PM 12-17-2009_


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*

Pete...Trolling control. Go pick one of these up...It should help with your impending automobile purchase.
Auto Trader S40 
I am now going to block you from firevortex...Kthxbye  















EDIT: Do me a favor and Post this question in the correct forum...
  TCL...LoLz 


_Modified by Rub-ISH at 12:48 PM 12-17-2009_


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_So it looks like Pete is trying to tell us something here...He is in fact







going to buy an A3 so we now need to deal with his inane line of logic and noob method of madness. 


No decision is purely made on logic. When emotions are involved the choices we make change. The A3 is a more emotional car then the S40. Purely based on logic and objectivity, the S40 is better. The A3 just happens to be more appealing.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_If I cared how fast the car was, I would not be buying ANY Vovlo or Audi.
i don't think you are trying to make sense anymore. This is like trying to talke with a bunch of kids.



nice spelling there son


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

^^^
Thats really all you can come up with. I hope you aren't trying anymore. I know I am not. It isn't worth my time (even with nothing better to do) to try with you.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
The A3 just happens to be more appealing.

Sexually Appealing that is.










_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_ This is like trying to talking with a bunch of kids.

I am still in school





















They are really just teaching me how slow the financial world is.





















ouch!
By the way fixed your missing spelling

















_Modified by 2.0TProjekt at 3:51 PM 12-17-2009_


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*

Man, can't believe this Thread is still running and on page 10







So crazy!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

its the new bump thread


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (tp.)*

If we all just ignore it. He will probably just let it fall.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_
Sexually Appealing that is.










Yes, women love hatchbacks








(Had to say it because it had to be said)


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_If we all just ignore it. He will probably just let it fall. 


Goes both ways... likely like you do.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
Yes, women love hatchbacks








(Had to say it because it had to be said)

Or you could have just said that the "Avant" provides more room and the seats fold down for a more comfortably sexual experience.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_
Or you could have just said that the "Avant" provides more room and the seats fold down for a more comfortably sexual experience.









haha, that makes MUCH more sense. Good call, honestly.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i will not ignore him!!!
i wanna see some action


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_
Or you could have just said that the "Avant" provides more room and the seats fold down for a more comfortably sexual experience.











I have done some quality...sliding in the drivers seat of the A3 and i'm 6'4...all i can say is that I would like to try that in the S40...Just because...its a slow Financial day for the stay at home dad. This is a case of the wife takes the New CC to work and Trollmaster stays at home in his warm jammys cooking up harebrained "in-depth comparisons"


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_

I have done some quality...sliding in the drivers seat of the A3 and i'm 6'4...all i can say is that I would like to try that in the S40...Just because...its a slow Financial day for the stay at home dad. This is a case of the wife takes the New CC to work and Trollmaster stays at home in his warm jammys cooking up harebrained "in-depth comparisons" 

I am 24, have no kids, and am at work...


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
I am 24 like little boys and touch himself at work thinking about them.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

dood ur 24. damn heller young.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_























Now how old are you...?


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
Now how old are you...?

Old enough to know 
















































_Modified by 2.0TProjekt at 4:19 PM 12-17-2009_


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*

2.0TProjekt =







=> ME =


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (06TornadoGTIPete)*

This is a lot of fun but I got to get ready for my next exam. We will chat later


----------



## asrautox (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*








here's an unbiased S40 review: http://www.gaywheels.com/2006_volvo_s40_t5.htm


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_If you want the prestige of a luxury brand but don’t want to wear the same “uniform” as everyone else, the S40 should definitely be on your shopping list. Sexy, fast, safe, fun and gay-friendly – it is definitely a “contenda”.




_Modified by asrautox at 1:30 PM 12-17-2009_


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

no more respnse?


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

This was also on there
http://www.gaywheels.com/2010_...m.htm
and this
http://www.gaywheels.com/a_wee...8.htm
and this
http://www.gaywheels.com/gaywh...0.htm
Best date car - Audi TT Convertible - perfect accessory for the ex-huby...


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

I got a Audi TT as a loaner, a convertable too. Mad gay son;


----------



## asrautox (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_Best Car for Me: Volkswagen GTI
In four-door trim the turbocharged VW GTI satisfies my practical side, my environmental side, my budget-minded husband’s side, my backside (great seats) and my need-for-speed side.


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_Best Car For Me: Volkswagen GTI
This little pocket rocket is super-fast and sized just right for San Francisco’s tight parking. And best of all, the GTI’s sexy, speed-racer wrapper screams ready to go.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

I know. I saw that as well. every manufacturer is represented on that site. There were some legit cars on there for other things as well.


----------



## BrillntRed06 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: (asrautox)*

^^^^^^^What's your wife's name.....Bill? I mean I love cars, but the way you're talking it sounds like you wanna take your weenus and put it in the tail pipe...


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

If you insist only on comparing specs and features without driving them. Then get the spec and feature normalized:
http://www.truedelta.com/price...=&aff=


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_i don't think you are trying to make sense anymore. This is like trying to talke with a bunch of kids.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_Please provide examples in this post of where it would indicate that I am "dumb"
That word is used like gay or a douche. It is so over used that if you don't like what I am saying. I am automatically dumb. Nothing I said is dumb. Opinions cannot be dumb and the facts that I used for the comparison were facts, those cannot be dumb.
What is dumb about this? Even a lack of understanding is not dumb. If it were then I would be the one saying you were dumb...


May I present, Example #1.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_If you insist only on comparing specs and features without driving them. Then get the spec and feature normalized:
http://www.truedelta.com/price...=&aff=


Very cool website actually. Every way I do it though. The S40 comes up at an advantage. This doesn't take into consideration the way the car drives though. I already know the S40 is a better value.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
May I present, Example #1.


Please re-read last sentence of that statement.


----------



## BrillntRed06 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
Please re-read last sentence of that statement.

You should have been a car salesman with the double-speak and maybe they didn't teach you grammar in school because a comma should be between the were and then for the sentence to read correctly. Otherwise it would be really DUMB! 


_Modified by BrillntRed06 at 8:46 PM 12/17/2009_


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
Please re-read last sentence of that statement.


Example #2.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
Example #2.


Thought so...


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_In fear of starting something else. I do have a valid second level question that I would like some REAL advice on.
FWD A3 or AWD?


STFA
Oh... and for help with the rest of this thread:
http://www.rif.org


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
Thought so...


Tag, you're it.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_
STFA
Oh... and for help with the rest of this thread:
http://www.rif.org

I feel as though I am confused. My posts have been fairly articulate and well thought out. 
Quite typical is that because you cannot follow my train of thought, it is my issue and not yours. Quite the contrary though.
Hopefully for your sake and making you look, shall I say, dumb. I hope that reading bit is directed towards others. Oh, and yourself as well.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
t. 
Quite typical is that because you cannot follow my train of thought, it is my issue and not yours. .

That's because it isn't a train. It's more like a short bus with square wheels.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*

Pete's keyboard:


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

Keep it flowing boys. thx for providing a good laugh for me AND now my wife.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_Keep it flowing boys. thx for providing a good laugh for me AND now my wife. 

Internet mail order bride?


----------



## asrautox (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_AND now my wife. 

Pics or BAN!!! How does he like the CC??


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_If you insist only on comparing specs and features without driving them. Then get the spec and feature normalized:
http://www.truedelta.com/price...=&aff=


That's cool how they have the DSG as an Automated Manual


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (asrautox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *asrautox* »_
Pics or BAN!!!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
I feel as though I am confused.

Me too, especially after trying to understand WTF you were trying to say in that post...










_Modified by TBomb at 6:22 PM 12/17/2009_


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (TBomb)*

Im back ladies. I'd tell you how many S40's I passed on my way home but don't want to affect anyone's decision.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_Lets try it this way, since many of you seem to have your lips on Audis ass.
What would you compare the A3 to?

A shredder. One of those super cross-cut types. Imagine feeding $20's to it. That's what the A3 experience is like. Only, the shredder is easier to get rid of when you get tired of pouring money into it.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

She got home from work and i asked her what she thinks of an A3. The first thing she said was that it looks like a station wagon. This is without my thoughts and the first thing that came to mind. 
She said get a loaded GTI instead. She said "isn't the GTI more equipped for less"
I then said "Same car minus quattro and climate control yet actually has some features the A3 does not. Full size spare, XDS (limited slip diff), launch control, dual exhaust, touch screen radio, sport seats, 18's, dynaudio sound, adaptive xenons." All for $30k. Also, the 4-door GTI actually has MORE room behind the back seat. 15.4 cu ft vs. 13.2 cu ft.
That is likely the route I will go seeing as the $5k difference can make one AMAZING GTI if I wanted to.



_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 5:21 PM 12-17-2009_


----------



## forumname (Aug 30, 2008)

"Now why did Volvo put that shifter right in the middle of that chair? If they moved it to a column shifter and made those buttons flat, they would have had a perfect 6 seater car. Althought it would have been a 5+1, given the last seat would be for a midget."
The shifter is for your mom. Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
how do you guys like having the best pitcher in baseball? 








Loving it, CC sabathia was amazing in the crunch, 3 days rest though out the playoffs and he helped bring home trophy #27!! so awesome


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (NY_Avant)*

This is now the official A3 Picture whoring thread Version 2.0, please post pics of your sweet rides

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










newest








8 month distraction








Still love my V-dubs








Still so sexy








More distraction








and where it all started


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Darn distractions


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

how many A3s have you had NY? you go through them what every 6 months?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

cf roof spoiler


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_how many A3s have you had NY? you go through them what every 6 months?








3 in 4 years


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

Uber A3
"Internet mail order bride?"

HAHAH 
hahah


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
Very cool website actually. Every way I do it though. The S40 comes up at an advantage. This doesn't take into consideration the way the car drives though. I already know the S40 is a better value. 
That is strange, I select
2010 A3 2.0T 200hp AWD w/6spd DSG
2010 S40 2.5T 227hp AWD w/5spd slushbox
No options.
S40 is $1,775 more. Normalizing all the options, the S40's invoice price still cost $648 more.

US News ranking for upscale small cars. 2nd is A3, 6th is S40.
http://usnews.rankingsandrevie...-Cars/

Car & Driver's buyers guide give the A3 4 stars and the S40 3 stars. I think they also say the S40 is not very fun to drive and the T5 rides very choppy.


_Modified by LWNY at 11:53 PM 12-17-2009_


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

^^^GTI is number one. I will have to check a MKVI out. The S40 is boring. I am over it. I will still take it for a ride but I won't be disappointed if it disappoints.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_^^^GTI is number one. I will have to check a MKVI out. The S40 is boring. I am over it. I will still take it for a ride but I won't be disappointed if it disappoints.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

It is a nice car but i think it is too much of a compromise on quickness. Being fast and being quick are very different. My GTI is quick but not fast. The S40 may be faster then the A3 but i doubt it is quicker. I will have to drive it and will very soon.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MachnickiA3* »_suggest that people "might mistaken an A3 for a station wagon" one more time and I'm gonna start punching babies. 
The A3, especially when done up right, is a F-ing head-turner. Volvo is drab.
Oh, and one more thing. Audi doesn't even sell "station wagons"......they sell magnificently engineered avants. 








Go join a Volvo forum



Amen brah!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_










lucky ****


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

12 pages, i am thoroughly impressed guys!


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*

Let the whoring begin. 


















_Modified by 2.0TProjekt at 8:26 AM 12-18-2009_


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I can't help it...


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_I can't help it...









Perfect!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_ I will have to drive it and will very soon.

Hopefully it ends in a flaming crash.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Uber-A3)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enF5HdhNKAc


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_I can't help it...










LOL.
This played out to the T in my girlfriends bed room last night. Love it.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_cf roof spoiler











Is it just me or did TP open his wallet and wash his car? 
and
Megan Fox is getting fat! I know, blasphemy, but... butt gettin big and she's sportin a double chin!


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

For what it is worth I just went and checked out an A3 and a MKVI GTI (same dealer). The A3 is more luxurious feeling but the GTI is more sporty/taut. I like the new GTI. With all of its additional features over the A3, lower cost then the A3, and free maintenance, I cannot find fault minus quattro, which I can live without seeing as I have never owned an AWD vehicle.


_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 12:47 PM 12-18-2009_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_For what it is worth I just went and checked out an A3 and a MKVI GTI (same dealer). The A3 is more luxurious feeling but the GTI is more sporty/taut. I like the new GTI. With all of its additional features over the A3, lower cost then the A3, and free maintenance, I cannot find fault minus quattro, which I can live without seeing as I have never owned an AWD vehicle.



So no more s40 test drive?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

What???
How am I going to shift this pù$$y-magnet which I had shipped into the showroom specially for you???








-Look...it's already attracted one girl... Now I'll have to go and rent a tractor to drag her off it!


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
So no more s40 test drive?


Its worth a drive but VAG has stolen my heart 4 years ago when I got my first VW (MKV GTI)


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*

That is a base model 2.4i that costs $26,000.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh, and did that person take those pictures of Megan himself in person?
If so...creepy


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_









Who is this chick? Name?


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

Megan Fox


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_Oh, and did that person take those pictures of Megan himself in person?
If so...creepy

serious? for such an intelligent guy that has so many friends/family/co workers/x that value your opinion...you are pretty gullible.
P.S. that Zonda really is mine. It was a gift.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_Megan Fox


LOL. dude. wow.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

They looked like personal photos and I didn't see the thing at the bottom indicating that they were published. 
Why ask the dumb question anyways? Sarcasm doesn't work too well over the internet. haha


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (MachnickiA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MachnickiA3* »_
serious? for such an intelligent guy that has so many friends/family/co workers/x that value your opinion...you are pretty gullible.
P.S. that Zonda really is mine. It was a gift. 


I'd sell it if were you. Buy a few dozen A3's. They are better anyways.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

u guys do know that megan fox is into the azns right?
Korean singer, Rain rejected her ass. OHHHH PWNED


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

^^^
That's because she is an idiot. She may be hot but she is retarded. Ranked the dumbest person of 2009.
She is only good for 1 night so long as she doesn't open her mouth.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

2nd dumbest.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

Sorry, forgot about you ^^...my bad.










_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 1:49 PM 12-18-2009_


----------



## asrautox (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: (SilverSquirrel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverSquirrel* »_2nd dumbest.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_^^^
That's because she is an idiot. She may be hot but she is retarded. Ranked the dumbest person of 2009.
She is only good for 1 night so long as she doesn't open her mouth.

Your wife must suck in bed, cause if I had Megan Fox for a night, opening her mouth would have a lot to do with the start of my routine.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MachnickiA3* »_
Your wife must suck in bed, cause if I had Megan Fox for a night, opening her mouth would have a lot to do with the start of my routine.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

May I add to this epic thread by entertaining you with my true feelings regarding this thread and Volvo's in general
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hhp-CXLjAhU


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_

Is it just me or did TP open his wallet and wash his car? 
and
Megan Fox is getting fat! I know, blasphemy, but... butt gettin big and she's sportin a double chin!
WTF dude, are you one of those gay SF dudes that wants their women to look like a piece of dried up meat? seriously you ever tried nailing a really skinny chick? for a Puerto Rican like me it's the same as threading a needle







seriously, nice meaty chick is the best


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *NY_Avant* »_WTF dude, are you one of those gay SF dudes that wants their women to look like a piece of dried up meat? seriously you ever tried nailing a really skinny chick? for a Puerto Rican like me it's the same as threading a needle







seriously, nice meaty chick is the best










well i don't 100% agree i do agree that Megan isn't fat or anything she looks prefect!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (NY_Avant)*

Damn if I didn't throw out the old fishing line and hook the NY Sportback! ROFL! It was only a matter of time before I knew you would bite!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_Megan Fox

Who is she? She looks familiar, I recognize the tool from 90210


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

HAHAH


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: As unbiased as possible...which one? (06TornadoGTIPete)*

WoW cool thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
06TornadoGTIPete, I don't want to say you're Canadian but right now your actions and your attitude are Canadianish like.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: As unbiased as possible...which one? (Rogerthat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogerthat* »_WoW cool thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
06TornadoGTIPete, I don't want to say you're Canadian but right now your actions and your attitude are Canadianish like.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogerthat* »_
06TornadoGTIPete, I don't want to say you're Canadian but right now your actions and your attitude are Canadianish like.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogerthat* »_WoW cool thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
06TornadoGTIPete, I don't want to say you're Canadian but right now your actions and your attitude are Canadianish like.


















come on! he is being nothing like a Canadian we are calm and smart people! he is acting clearly french!


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
come on! he is being nothing like a Canadian we are calm and smart people! he is acting clearly french! 


Took the post right off my finger tips. 
Tho I did have thoughts of Monty Python's "I'm a Lumberjack" when I saw the pic of Conan.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_come on! he is being nothing like a Canadian we are calm and smart people! he is acting clearly french! 


How dare you use an American ICON to make your Canadian point.








Typical Canadian Contradiction (TCC), acknowledging the calmness of your society yet negating your French Canidian connection! 
Candian Woman:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view

















French Canadian Woman:


























_Modified by Rogerthat at 4:13 PM 12-21-2009_


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
come on! he is being nothing like a Canadian we are calm and smart people! he is acting clearly french! 


Wait... Isn't Canada part of France?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (MisterJJ)*

I'd be up there in a heartbeat if it was!!!
At least it'd be possible to buy REAL (unpasteurized) Camembert. -And the good wines which they don't export... and the bread... and the rest of the food...
_Moi, je l'aimerait tres bein, ça!_
Keef


----------



## thethirdjq (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_It is a nice car but i think it is too much of a compromise on quickness. Being fast and being quick are very different. My GTI is quick but not fast. The S40 may be faster then the A3 but i doubt it is quicker. I will have to drive it and will very soon.

WTF?
I have spent way too much time catching up on this ****. For this.? To read that this guy rags out Audi, acting offensive in his comments that seems to demean each opinion given to help him out. Defending Volvo like it is the automobile designed by the gods, perfect in every comparison. Now this - No more S40? What happened? It comes down to quick vs fast. You are too much.
So, I predict that this guy is going to go on and tell us how the GTI is far superior to the A3.



_Modified by thethirdjq at 10:07 AM 12/31/2009_


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

For what it is worth. I drove both cars and the A3 does drive nicer then the S40. My wife likes the S40 better. The s40 is smoother and quieter but isn't as "taut". I like the German aspect of the A3 and how everything is so tight. 
I did check out a MKVI GTI and that drives the best of the 3. It is the most responsive in every aspect. The S40 is out and now I will have to decide if the A3 is worth $5k more then GTI even though it is equally or less equipped in every single way.


_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 9:58 AM 1-7-2010_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

VAG FTW...all the time


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_The A3 does drive nicer then the S40. My wife likes the S40 better. 

Hmmm.... I think we all could say we told you so but we will hold back






















Good Luck on your comparison of the GTI and the A3. I look forward to hearing your reviews and decision. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_
Hmmm.... I think we all could say we told you so but we will hold back






















Good Luck on your comparison of the GTI and the A3. I look forward to hearing your reviews and decision. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I was just a bit put off that you were all so quick to judge without any first hand experience with the S40. My wife would rather drive it over the A3. She likes how smooth and quiet it is. I like a tight/taut car. The S40 felt bigger then it was and the A3 felt its size. The s40 was just a bit more "regular", very nice, but regular in the way it drove.


_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 10:18 AM 1-7-2010_


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
I was just a bit put off that you were all so quick to judge without any first hand experience with the S40. 


You you hadn't driven either one!! AT least everyone on here has driven the A3. 
Happy New Year troll!!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
The s40 was just a bit more "regular", very nice, but regular in the way it drove.


Well... If you wanted to be "regular":
Regular


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_
You you hadn't driven either one!! AT least everyone on here has driven the A3. 
Happy New Year troll!!

Having driven a GTI is like driving an A3...sorry but true.
I also knew a lot about both cars and no one on here knew anything about the S40. Sure, you may be able to compare Volvo to Audi and get a good idea of what an S40 is like. Besides the point anyways. Regardless of which car I like and for whatever reasons, you automatically attacked the S40 and labeled as being inferior without knowing anything about it.
Just like someone said that based on my conversations here, I fit a BMW, I am starting to believe that. Audi people are so defensive.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*

Why is it that the forum has been slow moving lately and then all the sudden the troll thread goes back to the top and everyone comes out to play


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_Why is it that the forum has been slow moving lately and then all the sudden the troll thread goes back to the top and everyone comes out to play























You need me.
I just thought, after driving each car, I would post my impressions. I already said I prefer the Audi over the Volvo but I can see why others would not. Both are solid cars but the Audi fits me more. It drives more like my GTI which is what I like.


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
...you were all so quick to judge without any first hand experience...


there we go again with first hand experience. you started this entire thread *WITHOUT ANY FIRST HAND EXPERIENCE*. but i can guarantee you that we have first hand experience dealing with people like you though.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (dzasta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dzasta* »_
there we go again with first hand experience. you started this entire thread *WITHOUT ANY FIRST HAND EXPERIENCE*. but i can guarantee you that we have first hand experience dealing with people like you though. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I didn't formulate an opinion with more then just objective specifications. I started the thread to get insight because I had nothing more then objective specifications to go on. I said, numerous times, that I would have to drive each car, and I did.
Many of you didn't even have objective specifications to go on when formulating your opinion. You had nothing more then "I drive an A3 so it is better." Not knowing anything about the S40 and making a statement like that makes you sound ignorant.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

killed it.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*

I think you were comparing feature for feature and specification and specification, indicating you think the Vulva is the better car. Everybody was telling you that you can't tell until you drive it.
If you compare a fully loaded top of the line 'Great Wall' car, it would walk all over the place over the A3, but they aren't even close in real life.


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*

you spent 12 pages on this forum defending the s40 while flaming the A3 without having driven either which really got people riled up. Only to then AGREE WITH US that the A3 is the better car. Before you finally drove the S40, you knew no more than us about the S40 (we can read a spec sheet too). But at least everyone here as driven the A3 and we can give you first hand experience about that. 
like we and you just said, go buy a volvo or bmw.


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: As unbiased as possible...which one? (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_White 2010 Audi A3 Premium Plus S-Tronic Quattro with cold weather package, convenience package, and open-sky 
MSRP = $35,450 - has 3 year 36k bumper to bumper and NO free scheduled maintenance 
OR 
White 2010 Volvo S40 T5 AWD R-Design with full leather (not two tone cloth/leather), climate package, preferred package, xenons, and auto
MSRP = $35,350 - has 5 year 60k bumper to bumper AND free scheduled maintenance


Get the lasagna.


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rogerthat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogerthat* »_
















<IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://is.rely.net/2-64-38849-l-miLiM9RbflKgiExmFe7Gpw.gif" BORDER="0"> 

Roger, you shouldn't post pics like this - don't you hear about things TP does to himself when he see's stuff like this?










_Modified by Gothic Serpent at 12:58 PM 1/7/2010_


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (06TornadoGTIPete)*

The Vulva gets is revenge


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (dzasta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dzasta* »_you spent 12 pages on this forum defending the s40 while flaming the A3 without having driven either which really got people riled up. Only to then AGREE WITH US that the A3 is the better car. Before you finally drove the S40, you knew no more than us about the S40 (we can read a spec sheet too). But at least everyone here as driven the A3 and we can give you first hand experience about that. 
like we and you just said, go buy a volvo or bmw.

the life of the troll


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_
the life of the troll



No kidding. I consider this an extension of the trolling.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

I guess I just don't care what others think. I have realized that I more capable then anyone else on here when making the decision. You guys don't know jack about anything but the cars you devote your life to.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_I guess I just don't care what others think. I have realized that I more capable then anyone else on here when making the decision. You guys don't know jack about anything but the cars you devote your life to.


Take your head out of your own self righteous ass... Its your investment so obviously your more capable of making the choice. I said this before...We are not buying a new car @ss clown. Now go let your wife make a cuckold of you. I'm positive that is the only thing that you have devoted your life to. NERD


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_
Take your head out of your own self righteous ass... Its your investment so obviously your more capable of making the choice. I said this before...We are not buying a new car @ss clown. Now go let your wife make a cuckold of you. I'm positive that is the only thing that you have devoted your life to. NERD 


Thanks...I needed a good laugh. I think it hit a nerve with that one.
COUNT IT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And yes. I devoted my life to my wife instead of my car. GREAT OBSERVATION


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
Thanks...I needed a good laugh. I think it hit a nerve with that one.
COUNT IT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And yes. I devoted my life to my wife instead of my car. GREAT OBSERVATION

I bet ya my ride would make her drop her panties!!


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
Thanks...I needed a good laugh. I think it hit a nerve with that one.
COUNT IT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And yes. I devoted my life to my wife instead of my car. GREAT OBSERVATION


Definition : Cuckold= A man married to an unfaithful wife, especially a husband who does not know or accept this position; To make a cuckold of someone by being unfaithful, or by seducing his wife 
1.) Meet Pete's wife
2.) Dangle false promise of the ultimate driving S40 volvo
3.) Set up webcam in a motel 8 for said wife
4.) ?????
5.) Profit
6.) Call Pete and Set up money market account for said profit
7.) Repeat












_Modified by Rub-ISH at 8:49 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
Thanks...I needed a good laugh. I think it hit a nerve with that one.
COUNT IT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And yes. I devoted my life to my wife instead of my car. GREAT OBSERVATION











_Modified by tdotA3mike at 3:43 AM 1/8/2010_
also hmm no S40s in this list








http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


_Modified by tdotA3mike at 3:44 AM 1/8/2010_


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

I can't believe this thread is still going http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*









This I know...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_
I bet ya my ride would make her drop her panties!!


Mine will make them disintegrate.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Don't feed the troll!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MisterJJ)*


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Mine will make them disintegrate.


'
so your secret mod is a laser eh?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_I guess I just don't care what others think. I have realized that I more capable then anyone else on here when making the decision. You guys don't know jack about anything but the cars you devote your life to.

Clearly you do care what other people think. To say otherwise when you continue the banter is inane. And we're clearly more qualified than you to advise you on your own purchases. You cannot be trusted. The first step is admitting to yourself that you are a troll or a fool, or tragically, both. We can help. Just ask. It's OK.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
'
so your secret mod is a laser eh?


no.. "laser"


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i cant believe u guys still getting trolled


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

Who is the troll at this point?
Hint: NOT ME...
HEHEHEHE
I would define a troll as an instigator of topics against the general population. That would be the rest of you at this point. 
PEACE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nuke-em (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_Who is the troll at this point?
Hint: NOT ME...
I would define a troll as an instigator of topics against the general population. That would be the rest of you at this point. 


Dude, seriously? Did you just try to pull a variation of the "I'm rubber, you're glue" comeback?








Matt


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
PEACE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Until you stop posting...we won't believe this.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote »_








http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


Just spoke to Jesus; he told me you're a troll and he doesn't love you. Sorry.


_Modified by drew138 at 7:50 PM 1/8/2010_


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
Just spoke to Jesus; he told me you're a troll and he doesn't love you. Sorry.


i am a troll?!?!?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
i am a troll?!?!?

















Was meant for our s40 loving friend. Just wanted to use the awesome image!


_Modified by drew138 at 7:51 PM 1/8/2010_


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*

http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

bump this biatch!!!


----------

